# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Mein Problem mit der Story - Kolumne mit massiven Spoilern



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Mein Problem mit der Story - Kolumne mit massiven Spoilern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Mein Problem mit der Story - Kolumne mit massiven Spoilern


----------



## nuuub (20. Dezember 2015)

Matthias Dammes, voll ins Schwarze, aber so was von!

Was mich angeht, könnte ich noch was hinzufügen. Der Schauspieler Adam Driver ist eine unglaubliche Fehlbesetzung.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie Hayden Christensen die rolle gemeistert hat, vor allem die letzte Stunde, als er sich der dunklen Seite zuwandte...

Der Darth Revan soll in die Fußstapfen des großen Darth Vader treten? Niemals.


----------



## Panth (20. Dezember 2015)

Der Film war schon ok, besonders die lustigen Szenen waren einfach toll gemacht. Rey war auch in Ordnung, aber dass Fin kein Jedi ist, hat mich irgendwie doch sehr getroffen. Er hatte das Lichtschwert öfter in der Hand als sie und kann im Endeffekt nicht viel. Doch dann kommt Super-rey, die schiffe fliegen kann, mechanikerin ist, talent-jedi, die innerhalb von 3 sekunden lernt mit einem Yedi-Schwert umzugehen. (Und kommt mir nicht mit dem Training mit ihrem Stock, alleine die Gewichtsunterschiede müssten hier groß sein.) Fin nahm da schon fast die typische Rolle der Prinzessin ein, kann nicht viel, muss aber von der großen starken Hauptperson gerettet werden. Und Kylo, der ganz sicher der Sohn von Snape ist, war der größte Witz. Wie kann man bei Luke Skywalker tranieren, danach bei einem Sith und dann im Schwertkampf noch nicht mal einen Sturmtruppler (Fin) sofort umbringen?  Selbst gegen Rey hatte der kaum was drauf. Was ist falsch mit ihm? . Ich glaube die haben versucht, ihn schwach zu machen wegen seiner Wunde, aber das half der Szene dann auch nicht mehr. Jeder hat seine Meinung, 1, 2 Moment waren einfach richtig genial, aber der Rest des Films vorhersehbar und standard.


----------



## haep2 (20. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für diese Kolumne, ich hatte exakt das gleiche Gefühl nach dem Ansehen dieses Films.
Das Erwachen der Macht ist ein guter Film, aber die Story ist nahezu eine 1:1 Kopie von Episode IV.

Bereits zur Mitte des Films, als klar war dass Rey die nächste Jedi Schülerin wird war es offensichtlich, dass sie später von Luke unterrichtet werden würde wie dieser damals von Yoda - unklar war nur ob er sich bereits am Ende des Films zeigen würde oder erst im nächsten.

Dementsprechend wurde die Story während des Films so vorhersehbar, dass in mir ein Stück weit Enttäuschung aufkam.
Es ist auch schon vollkommen klar, wie der nächste Film weitergeht - nämlich mit dem Training von Rey durch Luke im Umgang mit der Macht.

Einzig über die Rolle von Fin bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wie es mit ihm weitergeht dürfte wohl am spannendsten sein - vermutlich wird er aber den schießenden Begleiter spielen, ähnlich wie Han Solo in den alten Filmen.


Ich hoffe, dass Abrams sich in den nächsten Teilen mehr auf einen neuen Storyverlauf stützt.


----------



## Dai-shi (20. Dezember 2015)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige dem Finn besser gefallen hat als Rey? 
Diese Unbeholfenheit hat ihn, für mich, super sympathisch gemacht...


----------



## phelsuma (20. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank auch von mir für die Ehrlichkeit und die ungeschönte Wahrheit. Ich habe den Film aktuell noch nicht gesehen, aber nachdem bekannt wurde wer mit den Film produziert habe ich geistig mit Star Wars abgeschlossen. Es gab ja bereits einige Spoliert Plots zur Story, leider haben diese sich wohl bewahrheitet.  Unabhänig davon, dass die Story ein billiges Remake ist, ist euch eigentlich mal folgendes durch den Kopf gegangen ? - 
1.  Dieser BB-8 scheint ja eine neue Version von Astromechdroiden zusein, warum sind diese Rund, kleiner und eher dafür ausgelegt auf jedem Untergrund zufahren ? Wo ist der Sinn dahinter im Vergleich zu den alten R2/R8  etc. Einheiten ? 
2. Als ich diese Laserschwert gesehen hatte dachte ich zuerst an einen Fake, einen Witz von Disney. Warum zur Hölle braucht man Parierstangen an einem Laserschwert ? Normal müsste der Schwertführer immer Gefahr laufen sich das Handgelenk abzutrennen. Schnelle und Körpernahe Schläge sind doch auch nicht möglich. Als nächstes kommt dann ein Laserschild ? ....
3. Wurde die Rüstung von Vader nicht komplett verbrannt ? 

In Episode 8 dann das Hoth Remake, Chewie wird gefangen und Ich bin dein Vader, oder diesmal - ich bin deine Mutter(Mudda).

Ich werde mir den Film zwar noch ansehen aber nur unter dem Titel Erwachen der Macht, Star wars ist es für micht nicht mehr. Das endet für mich 45NSY


----------



## dixon02 (20. Dezember 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Der Film war schon ok, besonders die lustigen Szenen waren einfach toll gemacht. Rey war auch in Ordnung, aber dass Fin kein Jedi ist, hat mich irgendwie doch sehr getroffen. Er hatte das Lichtschwert öfter in der Hand als sie und kann im Endeffekt nicht viel. Doch dann kommt Super-rey, die schiffe fliegen kann, mechanikerin ist, talent-jedi, die innerhalb von 3 sekunden lernt mit einem Yedi-Schwert umzugehen. (Und kommt mir nicht mit dem Training mit ihrem Stock, alleine die Gewichtsunterschiede müssten hier groß sein.) Fin nahm da schon fast die typische Rolle der Prinzessin ein, kann nicht viel, muss aber von der großen starken Hauptperson gerettet werden. Und Kylo, der ganz sicher der Sohn von Snape ist, war der größte Witz. Wie kann man bei Luke Skywalker tranieren, danach bei einem Sith und dann im Schwertkampf noch nicht mal einen Sturmtruppler (Fin) sofort umbringen?  Selbst gegen Rey hatte der kaum was drauf. Was ist falsch mit ihm? . Ich glaube die haben versucht, ihn schwach zu machen wegen seiner Wunde, aber das half der Szene dann auch nicht mehr. Jeder hat seine Meinung, 1, 2 Moment waren einfach richtig genial, aber der Rest des Films vorhersehbar und standard.



Genau das selbe habe ich mir auchgedacht. Anikan schafft es gegen ein ganzen Jedi Tempel "alleine" und er schafft (auch wenn nicht komplett ausgebildet) nicht gegen eine die noch nie ein Lichtschwert in der Hand gehalten hat. Und zwischen einen Stock und ein Lichtschwert ist halt ein großer unterschied. Mit einem Lichtschwert kannst du dich selbst verletzten und mit einem Stock nicht wirklich. Wird ja nicht ohne Grund in einem der 6 Filme gesagt das es nur von Jedis bzw. Macht vertrauten geführt werden kann. Ich fand aber am besten lasst uns einfach den selben Plan noch mal nehmen um den Todesstern 3.0 zu zerstören. Dachte sofort an Family Guy als ich den Plan hörte: "Wir greifen einfach genauso an wie das letzte mal auch dann müssen wir uns nichts neues ausdenken"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

phelsuma schrieb:


> Star wars ist es für micht nicht mehr. Das endet für mich 45NSY



Dann gehört der Film für dich ja noch dazu.
Der spielt nämlich 34 NSY. 

1. Warum er so designt ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Aber ich finde BB-8 funktioniert im Film erstaunlich gut.
Er kann mit seiner Gestig durch den neigbaren Kopf wesentlich besser Emotionen rüberbringen.
Hat mich fast ein wenig an Wall-E erinnert.


----------



## phelsuma (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte es genauer definieren sollten, ich meinte es endet für mich damit,
dass Luke und Leia ins Exil gehen .

Ja, das mit dem Emotionen dachte ich mir auch. Disney braucht halt sowas in den Filmen ... .


----------



## Exar-K (20. Dezember 2015)

Sieh mal an Matthias, es scheinen dann ja doch immer mehr Leute zu sein, die das Ganze ähnlich sehen. 

Der Kolumne kann auch ich in großen Teilen zustimmen.
Der Film ist eigentlich in fast allen Belangen gut gemacht, einzig die Handlung schmälert den Gesamteindruck doch ziemlich.

Für mich fühlt sich Episode 7 nicht wie die erhoffte Fortsetzung an, sondern wie ein Reboot/Remake.
Hätte man das vorher gewusst, wäre man vermutlich nicht ganz so enttäuscht worden.

Momentan freue ich mich jedenfalls mehr auf Rogue One 2016, als 2017 auf Episode 8.


----------



## socceroos (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke Matthias. Deine Gedanken hatte ich auch gestern als ich den Film angeschaut habe.
Da du ja bereits alles niedergeschrieben hast - brauch ich das nicht mehr zu machen.


----------



## christyan (20. Dezember 2015)

Der Film hat viel Gut gemacht. Man wurde immer wieder mit kleinen Häppchen für Fans belohnt, der Humor war stark, BB8 finde ich großartig und die Special Effects waren ein Feuerwerk.
Ich denke der gewöhnliche Kinobesucher, der die Vorgängerfilme kennt, kommt hier auf seine Kosten und wird den Film super finden.
Wer aber Bücher gelesen hat und tiefer in der Materie von Star Wars drin ist, wird mindestens die gleichen Mängel feststellen, wie in dieser überaus gut auf den Punkt gebrachten Kritik. Wissen ist Macht - feiert hier aber kein gutes Erwachen... wer hier zu viel weiß, wird enttäuscht werden. Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass Star Wars für mich wegen eines Filmes gleich gestorben ist (Hey, bei 7 Filmen darf auch mal einer Grütze sein), aber das Erwachen der Macht ist für mich persönlich der Schwächste Teil und bleibt auch hinter den Prequels zurück. Die Prequels sollten den Aufstieg des Imperiums aufzeigen, die Entwicklung von Anakin und natürlich die Klonkriege. Das wurde hervorragend gelöst und gerade Episode 3 war in meinen Augen fantastisch besetzt und der Plot 1a umgesetzt. Plot... Episode 7 und Plot... ich sage mal so viel dazu: Die erste halbe/dreiviertel Stunde fand ich echt gut. Vor allem die Flucht im Falken liess mein Fanherz höher schlagen. Aber sobald sie in dieser Bar ankommen tut der Film irgendwie weh. Plötzlich ist Rey der Überjedi ohne Training, der Starpilot Poe ist wirklich schon unglaubwürdig gut (was keine Bindung zu ihm aufbaut - um ihn macht man sich keine Sorgen), nach Hans Tod zeigt man Chewies leiden genau 2 Sekunden (einen Heuler) lang - WAS ZUR HÖLLE?! Solch einen emotionalen Moment derart zu versauen! Die beiden waren über 40 Jahre miteinander unterwegs...!? Phasma hätte sich am Ende mit Finn ein Duell liefern sollen - ihr Charakter war verschwendet. Ach ja... und dann noch Lord Versager himself. Mal abgesehen von der Dorfszene und der Ermordung seines Vaters (was wirklich auch an die sehr gut inszenierten Sith-Lords wie Bane oder Malgus aus Büchern erinnert) ist der Typ eine einzige Enttäuschung. Ein Milchbubi, mit der Stimme eines Hobbits, wenn die Maske mal unten ist. Nach jahrelangem Training schwingt er sein Schwert derart unbeholfen, dass man ihm einen Jüngling als Trainingspartner abstellen möchte... was soll das? Und sowas soll laut diesem "Anführer" seine Ausbildung abschließen? Ich fand Palpatine im Vergleich seiner Fähigkeiten, zu den Fähigkeiten seines Meisters schon unwürdig... was ist dann Kylo Ren erst? Ich möchte hier mal auf Darth Maul verweisen. Der Sith-Lord des Auftaktfilms der Prequels war sicher nicht der hellste Stern am Firmament, aber: Er hatte eine glaubwürdige Präsenz und hat zudem den, meiner Meinung nach, besten Lichtschwertkampf geliefert.

Wissen ist hier leider ein Fluch... und ich bin recht geknickt aus dem Kino gekommen. Möge die Macht mit dem neuen Regisseur bei Episode 8 sein. Vielleicht taugt ja nächstes Jahr Rogue One wieder was.


----------



## RoteGarde (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich empfinde den Film als eine Hommage an die alte Trilogie.

Einige Sachen die du beschrieben hast haben mich allerdings auch ein wenig schmunzeln lassen zb die Szene mit der Gedankenkontrolle.


----------



## Evolverx (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke worunter Episode 7 vor allem zu leiden hat ist die massive verklärung von EP 4 - 6 die dazu geführt hat das man viel zu vorsichtig an die sache herangegangen ist. Die paralelen zu  a new hope sind zugegeben sehr stark aber das muss ja nicht bedeuten das sich die story im nächsten film nicht in eine völlig andere richtung bewegen kann. Außerdem findet man das selbe grundmuster auch in Episode 1, wenn es dort auch unter dem ganzen cgi deutlich besser versteckt wurde.
Ich betrachte  Ep 4 - 6 nicht so verklärt und sehe sie als das maß aller dinge an wie das leider viele andere tun. Sie waren gut und ich bin ein großer Fan aber insgesamt sehe ich sie nicht als herausragender an als Ep1 bis 3 und betrachte ich die Story  6 bisherigen Filme als ganzes so war der für mich persönlich beste part ganz klar der Untergang der Republik in Ep 3. 
Nun hat JJ geliefert und er hat einmal mehr bewiesen das er sein handwerk versteht. Es ist ihm gelungen zu wiederholen was er schon mit dem Star Trek Reboot geschaft hat, nämlich jeden vorangegangenen Teil (zumindest für sichgenommen) zu übertreffen. Auch Episode 7 überstrahlt seine vorgänger selbst bei den durchaus zu kritisierenden paralelen. Welchen stellenwert der Film allerdeings im gesamtwerk einnehmen wird das sehen wir dann wenn die neue triologie vollständig ist.


----------



## PureLoci (20. Dezember 2015)

Das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen ist finde ich angesichts der misslungenen Prequels nicht ok. Ich frage mich dann immer, was man eigentlich will. So gut wie alle Fans sind begeistert von dem Film. Das reicht mir als Bestätigung.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (20. Dezember 2015)

Hmm, sieht fast genauso aus, wie der Text bei Gamestar, den da jemand schrieb. Soll das jetzt irgendwie dazu da sein um den FILM gänzlich schlecht zu machen, weil er so erfolgreich einschlägt oder was soll der Quatsch?

Und auch wenn der Film eine Art "Auf Nummer sicher gehen" ist, so ist dieser die Hommage an die alten Filme ist. Ich finde auch das suggerieren, als sei es eine Art Remake völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Das Haar in der Suppe zu suchen



Man darf also keine berechtigte Kritik äußern?
Das die Handlung zu großen Teilen aus wiederverwerteten Elementen von Episode 4 besteht, lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren.

Und das alle Fans ausnahmslos begeistert seien, ist auch nur deine Wahrnehmung.
Ich habe bereits von vielen, die noch wesentlich großere Star Wars-Nerds sind als ich, ähnliche Kritik gehört.

Die Prequels waren Misslungen, ja. Vor allem handwerklich, bei Charakteren und Effekten.
Aber wengistens haben sie versucht eine eigenständige Geschichte zu erzählen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2015)

hhhnuuub schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie Hayden Christensen die  rolle gemeistert hat, vor allem die letzte Stunde, als er sich der  dunklen Seite zuwandte...



 Sarkasmus oder?
Also...mal ganz abgesehen von der Qualität der Prequels...ich hab ja gar nichts dagegen wenn man an denen Gefallen findet. Aber gute schauspielerische Leistungen sucht man da vergebens. Gerade Hayden Christensen - das ist eine Schauspielleistung, die durchaus die goldene Himbeere verdient hätte 



phelsuma schrieb:


> 2. Als ich diese Laserschwert gesehen hatte dachte ich zuerst an einen  Fake, einen Witz von Disney. Warum zur Hölle braucht man Parierstangen  an einem Laserschwert ? Normal müsste der Schwertführer immer Gefahr  laufen sich das Handgelenk abzutrennen. Schnelle und Körpernahe Schläge  sind doch auch nicht möglich. Als nächstes kommt dann ein Laserschild ?  ....



Tatsächlich sind das keine Parierstangen, sondern zwei "Ausstoßventile" für überflüssige Energie wenn man so will. Kylo Rens Ausbildung ist nicht abgeschlossen. Das kann man nur immer nochmal betonen, auch wenn es um seine Niederlage im Kampf gegen Rey geht. Er weiß nicht wie man ein einwandfreies Lichtschwert baut, seines hat offensichtliche Schwächen und ist nicht perfekt, deswegen auch das Flackern. 
Seiner Niederlage ist auch nicht so unlogisch wie viele machen, das hab ich auch schonmal in einem anderen Thread beschrieben. Er ist verletzt, emotional instabil und nicht bei sich. Dazu kommt, dass er seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr mit dem Lichtschert kämpfen musste und das anscheinend, da nicht perfekter Bau des Schwertes, auch noch kein Bestandteil seiner Ausbildung war. Ich bin mir sicher in Ep 8 wird er ein viel gefählicherer Gegner sein. 

Finde es auch lustig, dass viele sich beschweren, dass Ren "weinerlich" wäre oder lächerlich. Wenn er so ein unnahbarer Bösewicht wäre, wie Vader in Episode 4, hätten sich die Leute darüber beschwert. 
So hat man einen Charakter mit interessantem Hintergrund, der sehr gut dargestellt wird, und die Hin - und Hergerissenheit zwischen Gut und Böse sehr gut dargestellt. Nämlich so wie es auch schon in Ep 2-3 dargestellt hätte werden sollen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Hmm, sieht fast genauso aus, wie der Text bei Gamestar, den da jemand schrieb. Soll das jetzt irgendwie dazu da sein um den FILM gänzlich schlecht zu machen, weil er so erfolgreich einschlägt oder was soll der Quatsch?
> 
> Und auch wenn der Film eine Art "Auf Nummer sicher gehen" ist, so ist dieser die Hommage an die alten Filme ist. Ich finde auch das suggerieren, als sei es eine Art Remake völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen.



Es liegt in keinster Weise in meiner Absicht den Film schlecht zu machen.
Habe ja auch geschrieben, das ich den Film trotzdem sehr gut fand.
Davon unabhängig muss es trotzdem erlaubt sein Kritik zu üben.
Und wie eben schon geschrieben lassen sich die kopierten Mustern nicht leugnen.

Übrigens: Ich habe diesen Artikel bereits am Dienstag Abend geschrieben, kurz nachdem ich den Film gesehen habe.
Ich wurde dabei also noch von kaum anderen Meinungen beeinflusst, weil erst an Mittwoch über den Film berichtet werden durfte.


----------



## copius (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann dem Verfasser Matthias nur recht geben! Der Film an sich ist großartiges Popcornkino.
Jedoch wollte auch bei mir nicht so recht Hype aufkommen. Alles fühlte sich so bekannt und leider nicht neu an. Dieser Film könnte auch eben so gut  ein remake von Episode IV. Bei solchen Dingen bleibt immer viel Widererkennungswert aber auch neue künstlerische Freiheit.
Ich fühlte mich gut unterhalten, jedoch fehlte auch mir die Eigenständigkeit.
Ich fand außerdem Finn relativ blass und irgendwie interessiert mich sein weiterkommen gar nicht.
Dafür gefiel mir Rey sehr gut, die meiner Meinung nach die einzige ist die die Handlung weitertragen sollte.
Ich freue mich trotzdem auf weitere Teile.


----------



## stockduck (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich stimme der ganzen kritik von matthias vollkommen zu. Wir waren dermaßen enttäuscht, wie aus dem kino gingen. Es waren einfach so viele unlogische und "zufällige" dinge in dem film, dass es mir die fußnägel aufstellt.

Sehr, sehr, sehr schade.

Und das sag ich als totaler starwars fan


----------



## PureLoci (20. Dezember 2015)

stockduck schrieb:


> Ich stimme der ganzen kritik von matthias vollkommen zu. Wir waren dermaßen enttäuscht, wie aus dem kino gingen. Es waren einfach so viele unlogische und "zufällige" dinge in dem film, dass es mir die fußnägel aufstellt.
> 
> Sehr, sehr, sehr schade.
> 
> Und das sag ich als totaler starwars fan



Komisch, bei mir waren alle begeistert, wenn auch der Film sicher nicht der Beste der Reihe ist. Aber um Welten besser als die Prequels. Die Episode IV-Nähe kann man nicht leugnen. Man wollte einfach kein Risiko eingehen. Angesichts der Prequels, welche doch viel Kredit bei den Fans verspielt hat, muss man die Sache auch verstehen. Mal abwarten, wie sich die neue Trilogie so entwickeln wird. Persönlich würde ich den Film eine 9/10 geben.

Ich kann dem Verfasser des Artikels soweit recht geben, was die Story angeht. Wirkt größenteils wie ein Remake. So blöd wie es klingt, aber sowas in der Art brauchte Star Wars um bei den Menschen wieder überwiegend positiv gesehen zu werden. Klar wird es nicht alle begeistern. In dieser Hinsicht verstehe ich die Kritik. Journalisten können dies gerne tun, ist ihre Aufgabe. Aber wenn ich woanders einfach nur lese "Schei** Film" oder "dermaßen enttäuscht" und das war es, kann ich dem nicht viel abgewinnen. 

J.J. Abrams wird es freuen, keinen weiteren Teil drehen zu müssen. Man kann die Leute eigentlich nur enttäuschen. Und recht machen kann man es eh nie allen.


----------



## Sayajin3 (20. Dezember 2015)

Im Folgenden können Spoiler enthalten sein, ACHTUNG also!

Ich muss der Kolumne leider zustimmen...
Es ist halt ein JJ Abrams Werk... Hat schon bei Star Trek bewiesen, dass er alte Filme (Story-Line von 1 und vor allem 2!!) quasi nur neu interpretiert wiedergibt... 
Und das hatte ich halt im Vorfeld befürchtet, und?! Bestätigt bekommen!
Der Film ist als solches wie auch die neuen Star Trek Teile solides Sci-Fi. Ok so schlimm wie bei Star Trek (Spok wird Casanova und die "Naturgesetze" wieso Schiffe ursprünglich nicht auf Planeten landen konnten wird einfach mal ignoriert [neue Zeitlinie != neue Naturgesetze) ist es jetzt nicht...
Aber allein dass die Macht neuerdings Gedanken bzw Erinnerungslesen kann...gerade der relativ unfähige Ren... Und dann die Hommage an den Mindtrick ist zwar nett, aber nicht umsonst ist der Spruch "Das sind nicht die Droiden die ihr sucht" auf ewig etabliert. Es war damals bescheiden, aber dadurch so mächtig präsentiert.
Dann die Brücken-Szene... argh, war so berechenbar. Gerade das hat genervt. Und dass alle dumm drumherumstehen, und erst dann rumgeschossen wird, als die Brückenszene mal vorbei ist... Ähm ja...
Und Han Solo hat es ja schon treffend zusammengefasst im Film "Ist doch dasselbe, nur größer!"...
Und diese Vater Geschichte nervt, gerade nach der Vision von Rey ist wie die Kolumne schon sagt, klar wer wie verwandt ist.
Dass Ren auch so erbärmlich gekämpft hat (und ja ich halte den Schauspieler für eine Fehlbesetzung, sieht wirklich aus wie Snapes Sohn..., wie viele im Kino gelacht haben, als er die Maske abnahm... Möchtegern-Badass, wirkte wirklich wie eine Parodie) und Rey plötzlich im Kampf sich besinnt (Luke hatte immerhin Obi-Wan im "Geiste" der ihn dabei geleitet hat), wirkt schlecht geklaut und nicht sinnvoll eingebracht.

Könnte stundenlang so weiter machen, der Film ist als Star Wars Film nur ein Aufguss und daher unwürdiger als die alten 6 Episoden. Ja die Prequel-Trilogie mag sicher ihre Fehler haben (gerade wie Anakin fortlaufend dumme Fehler macht, wirkt halt wie grob gehämmert, aber er musste ja Vader werden), aber ist immer noch insgesamt mit einer eigenständigen! Geschichte gestaltet und dadurch unterm Strich besser als dieser Film hier.
Ich kann also nur hoffen, dass JJ Abrams mitsamt Drehbuchautoren mal ein neues Werk gestaltet, dass neue eigene Ideen entwickelt, damit Plot-Twists auch mal funktionieren.
Den aktuellen Film mit "Hommage" zu entschuldigen ist aufgrund der Menge untragbar und daher wirklich als Remakekonstrukt zu betrachten.

Fazit: Guter Sci-Fi der natürlich Lust auf weitere Teile macht, aber als Star Wars Film mangelts an Originalität

P.S. wieso ist eigentlich kein Jedi als "Geister der Macht" erschienen, gerade wenn Rey doch so verbunden mit der Macht ist... Das wäre eine Hommage gewesen, egal ob Anakin, Qui-Gon, Obi-Wan, Yoda... und sinnvoll! (und in Zeiten von CGI eig. kein Problem) und hätte im Kampf gegen Ren sogar mehr Logik eingebracht


----------



## PureLoci (20. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man darf also keine berechtigte Kritik äußern?



Selbstverständlich darf man das. Ich stimme Ihnen auch in den meisten (negativen) Punkten des Artikels überein. Aber der Artikel wirkt (sorry wenn ich das so sage) wie ein Zerriss des Films. Das ist nicht böswillig gemeint, aber wenn Review, dann mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Falls es für Sie verletzend war, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

PureLoci schrieb:


> aber wenn Review, dann mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen



Das ist hier auch keine Review, sondern eine persönliche Kolumne über meine Kritik an der Story.
Unsere Review zum Film kannst du hier lesen: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wenn die Macht wieder Spaß macht - Film-Fazit


----------



## pinkDIVApunk (20. Dezember 2015)

Dein Review ist so weit in Ordnung... nur verstehe ich nicht warum so viele Leute an der Story etwas auszusetzen haben.....
Die meisten Menschen haben in dem totalen Überfluss in dem wir rein filmtechnisch leben verlernt sich einfach über etwas zu freuen. Eine geile Geschichte, gute Schauspieler .....
Wer hasst es nicht in einer Beziehung mit dem Ex verglichen zu werden .... dann hört auf andauernd Filme mit den Vorgängern zu vergleichen und die 2,5 std einfach so zu geniessen. 
Wie war das eine was bemängelt wurde - eine kleine Gruppe mutiger Rebellen legt die riesen super Waffe lahm..... Naja, das ist strategisch nun mal das allerbeste was man machen kann. (Dies wurde uns in "die Kanonen von Navarone" bereits bestens gezeigt. Es war schon immer so das ein kleiner spezialisierter Trupp besser hinter die feindlichen Linien kam als die ganze Armee.... 
Nun ja, die ganzen Familienbanden die es jetzt in "Erwachen" gibt ... ok - aber auch das ist doch gut so. Ich habe mehr Bindung zu Kylo als Han und Leias Sohn als wenn er einfach irgendein abtrünniger Sith wäre der nun auftaucht. Und immerhin waren wir nun alle gespannt darauf was denn nun nach Rückkehr der JediRitter aus den eventuell entstandenen Kindern von Han und Leia geschieht ... wie es überhaupt weiter geht nachdem Darth Vader getötet worden war. Wir wollten alle aber auch recht nah an der "Familie" bleiben weil wir sie kennen, und weil wir eine emotionale Bindung aufgebaut haben. 

Was die Wiederholung bzw die Ähnlichkeit mancher Situationen angeht..... also mal ehrlich ... dann müsste ich jeden Krimi kritisieren weil wieder etwas geklaut werden sollte, die Welt zerstört werden sollte oder jemand entführt wurde..... hmmmmm 5millionen mal gesehen.... aber bei "erwachen der macht" ist es schlimm einen weiteren sandigen Planeten zu haben..... weiß nicht. 

Warum gibt eine Rebellenbewegung? Vielleicht einfach weil sich die neue Republik nicht vollständig um die Auseinandersetzung mit der First Order kümmert, oder einen neuen großen Krieg noch scheut.... und dann sind halt mal Rebellen da die das direkt in die Hand nehmen.

Es waren geile 2,5 std. Danke JJ


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

pinkDIVApunk schrieb:


> Dein Review ist so weit in Ordnung...



Nochmal, das ist keine Review, sondern eine Kolumne.
Ich muss hoffentlich nicht erklären, was der Unterschied ist.



pinkDIVApunk schrieb:


> verlernt sich einfach über etwas zu freuen



Wieder so eine Aussage, die impliziert, dass man doch ja bitte keine Kritik äußern darf.
Ich freue mich über Episode 7, ich hatte meinen Spaß dabei, trotzdem benenne ich Punkte, die ich kritisch sehe.


----------



## Panth (20. Dezember 2015)

pinkDIVApunk schrieb:


> Dein Review ist so weit in Ordnung... nur verstehe ich nicht warum so viele Leute an der Story etwas auszusetzen haben.....
> Die meisten Menschen haben in dem totalen Überfluss in dem wir rein filmtechnisch leben verlernt sich einfach über etwas zu freuen.



Seh ich vollkommen anders. Ich habe vor kurzem *X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit *noch mal gesehen und hatte richtig Gänsehaut bei einigen Szenen. Ich war bis vor kurzem noch ein sehr großer Star Wars Fan. Was meine Toleranz angeht, ich fand Episode 1-3 super, was ja angeblich vieler anderen Fans jeglich Toleranz abverlangt. Doch würde mich jemand fragen, welches Ticket willst du kostenlos, X-men oder Star Wars Ep.7 ich würde sagen X-men. Also kann ich mich trotz den Überflusses durchaus freuen und dennoch glauben, das viel Potential verschenkt wurde. Und ich habe nicht mal was an abrams Arbeit als Umsetzer selbst auszusetzen, nur finde ich das Drehbuch war nicht gut. Ich konnte mich mit keinem Charakter identifizieren. Als ich noch jünger war, bin ich vom Kino begeistert nach Hause gegangen mit den Gedanken: "Wie wäre es wohl Charakter A oder B zu sein". Mir fehlt z.B. ein Charakter wie Obi-Wan als er jung war oder luke als er jung war, selbst bei Anekin konnte ich mitfiebern. Fin ist der typische schwarze Spaßmacher. Kylo ist wie schon gesagt, eine Witzfigur. Und so sexistisch das jetzt klingt, fällt es mir schwer mich mit einem weiblichen Hauptcharakter zu identifizieren. Mann braucht nicht immer eine Identifikationsperson, aber vielleicht war das einfach für Star Wars wichtig.


----------



## pinkDIVApunk (20. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich ist eine Identifikationsfigur eine sehr gute und notwendige Sache.... aber seit den ersten Teilen von Star Wars sind wir alle etwas erwachsener geworden ... geformter ... haben viele Erfahrungen gemacht und benötigen diese Identifikationsfigur nicht mehr so wie wir sie als Kind-Jugendlicher benötigt haben. Man hat ja einen gewisses "Standing" in seinem Leben und will nicht so zwingend in den Schuhe eines anderen laufen oder wissen wie es als der oder der oder der...
Was war vom Drehbuch her nicht gut? Ich mag es wenn man eine Alternative zu etwas aufzeigt anstatt nur zu sagen etwas war nicht gut.


----------



## Kookai (20. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nochmal, das ist keine Review, sondern eine Kolumne.
> Ich muss hoffentlich nicht erklären, was der Unterschied ist.
> 
> Also Herr Dammes, bei allem Respekt, ich finde Ihre doch sehr oft herablassende Art sehr unpassend. Das fällt mir jetzt immer öfter auf. Ich schreibe im Forum sehr selten. Ich lese mir aber gerne die Kommentare durch. Manche sind in der Tat nicht wirklich hilfreich oder einfach nur kindisch. Das sollte Sie als erfahrener Redakteur aber nicht dazu verleiten, sich auf das selbe oder gar tiefere Niveau herabzulassen.
> ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Dezember 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Fin ist der typische schwarze Spaßmacher



Ich fand gerade Finn, und den Humor des Films allgemein, sehr gut gehalten. Das war niveauvoller, gut platzierter Humor und Finn wirkt als Charakter sehr sympathisch und aufrichtig. 
Was seine Hautfarbe damit zu tun haben soll verstehe ich nicht, aber das wurde ja schon nach den Trailern thematisiert von vielen Leuten. Sagt alles aus darüber wie ernst man die Meinung von solchen Leuten nehmen kann.


----------



## alu355 (20. Dezember 2015)

Kookai schrieb:


> "Ich muss hoffentlich nicht erklären, was der Unterschied ist."
> Also Herr Dammes, bei allem Respekt, ich finde Ihre doch sehr oft herablassende Art sehr unpassend.



Ich glaube ich bin inzwischen bekannt dafür den Redakteuren und insbesondere den Community Officer und Moderatoren nicht "den nötigen Respekt" zu zollen, ergo sie ab und zu anzugehen. (Ich seh es als die "ungeblümte Wahrheit sagen" an, aber sei es drum)
Aber hier zu behaupten, daß eine ganz leicht unwirsche Antwort herablassend sein soll, nachdem schon mehrfach erklärt wurde, das der Artikel ein *KOMMENTAR* bzw. Kolumne ist und es trotzdem immer noch nicht kapiert wird, ist schon mindestens fragwürdig.
Wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können...


----------



## alu355 (20. Dezember 2015)

Zum Thema selber:
Ich geh mit den meisten Punkten auch konform.
Natürlich könnte ich mein Hirn aus- und auf Popcorndurchzug aufschalten, aber das ist ja gerade der Punkt, bei Star Wars mußte ich das eigentlich nie machen - wieso muß ich es dann jetzt bei diesem Film machen.
Star Wars hat mich immer auch zum Denken über die Inhalte und die Thematik gebracht und wenn ich das bei diesem Film durchführe, komme ich nun mal auf denselben Schluß, daß hier alter Eintopf neu eingekocht wurde.
Es fühlt sich nun einmal ein wenig wie ein Reboot an, wären nicht die alten Darsteller, könnte man das mit Fug und Recht behaupten.
Von den generellen Fragen die sich stellen will ich gar nicht erst RICHTIG anfangen, nur als Beispiel: 
Starkillerbase - 1a.) Wieso zur Hölle weiß die Republik nicht von dieser wirklich kaum zu übersehenden Waffe, wenn selbst für den Latrinendienst eingeteilte einfache Stormtrooper von ihrer Existenz, ihrem Zweck und ihrer Energiequelle wissen?
Sind den Rebellen/Republik die Spione/Bothans ausgegangen, weil bei jedem Geheimnis das sie liefern viele draufgehen und es keine mehr gibt? 
1b.) Warum teilt sich der Hyperraumplasmastrahl (Hyperraum....oh man....) im Zielsystem in 5 Strahlen auf? Hä? 
Und das kann man so fröhlich fortführen, von 1 - 100 jeder Punkt von a - z.
Gerade 1b.) zeigt mir, daß JJ seine Verwandlung zum Michael Bay des SciFi Genres von Star Trek über Star Wars vollzogen hat.
BUMM!!! Hauptsache es hat BUMM!!! gemacht.

Für mich ist Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht die Filmversion von Star Wars: Battlefront - sehr schön anzusehen, viel Knalleffekte, tolle Musik, weckt sentimentale Erinnerungen, aber erzählerisch eher so lala.


----------



## Dormok (20. Dezember 2015)

Hey, da spricht mir jemand aus der Seele! Obwohl ich sehr viel Spaß beim Abschauen hatte, kann ich wirklich alle hier vorgebrachten Kritikpunkte so unterschreiben. Im Nachhinein muss ich aber sagen, dass all dies in einer gewissen Weise auch so zu erwarten war. Episode 7 soll nun mal ein Übergang, eine Hommage und eine "Nostalgiebombe" sein. Ich hätte mir mehr Mut gewünscht, aber bei Disney wollte man wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen. Auch dem mMn verschenkten Potential mit den durchaus interessanten und sympatischen Hauptfiguren, die in einer innovativeren Story besser zu Geltung gekommen wären, trauere ich schon nicht mehr so hinterher wie beim Verlassen des Kinos. Eine komplexe Story à la KOTOR oder der neuen SWTOR-Erweiterung auf dem großen Bildschirm zu erleben- das wäre echt fantastisch gewesen. Aber allein, dass Mark Hamill im Abspann an zweiter Stelle genannt wird, sagt schon so einiges über den "Mut" der Verantwortlichen aus. Naja, sei's drum. Spätestens mit Episode 8 muss man den Leuten schon mehr als Referenzen geben.  Nein, was ich wirklich kritisieren muss, dass mir alles in allem einfach der "epische" Charakter des Ganzen gefehlt hat. 
Abgesehen von den relativ bedeutungslos wirkenden Scharmützeln zwischendurch war die finale Konfrontation für mich wirklich ein Witz. 15 (oder ein paar mehr) X-Wings gegen einen MEEEEEGA-Todesstern? Was schon bei Episode 4 unglaubwürdig war, wirkt hier (Hommage, ich hör dich trapsen) fast schon lächerlich. Wahrscheinlich möchte man sich das aber für spätere Teile aufsparen. Man kann den Prequels ja viel vorwerfen, aber ein groß angelegtes Finale hatten sie immer. Vielen vielleicht zu groß- gut, ich hätte auch die finale Konfrontation mit Kylo Ren ohne anderes Brimborium als stimmungsvoller empfunden. Das solch ein persönlicher Höhepunkt funktioniert, wissen wir nicht erst seit Episode 5. Bin aber, wie ich den vielen begeisterten Reaktionen entnehmen kann, wohl eher allein mit meiner Ansicht


----------



## Panth (20. Dezember 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich fand gerade Finn, und den Humor des Films allgemein, sehr gut gehalten. Das war niveauvoller, gut platzierter Humor und Finn wirkt als Charakter sehr sympathisch und aufrichtig.
> Was seine Hautfarbe damit zu tun haben soll verstehe ich nicht, aber das wurde ja schon nach den Trailern thematisiert von vielen Leuten. Sagt alles aus darüber wie ernst man die Meinung von solchen Leuten nehmen kann.



Ich glaube du verstehst nicht, was die Hautfarbe damit zu tun hat. In der Hollywood-Welt gab es oft immer das gleiche Muster für schwarz-häutige Schauspieler. Er/Sie (Woopie G /Chris Tucker nur ein Beispiel) musste lustig sein, er/sie musste cool sein und war es ein Horror-Film starb der/die Schwarzhäutige. In vielen Parodien wurde das aufgegriffen. Ich hab nichts gegen den Humor, ich hab eher was dagegen, dass Fin der Side-Character zu Rey ist. Er sollte in meinen Augen auch ein Jedi sein und vielleicht einen neuen Weg wählen. Er kommt im Vergleich zu  Ray (vielleicht ist das nur in meinen Augen so) schwach und ängstlich rüber. Dabei war er noch derjenige, der mir am meisten gefallen hat.


----------



## Panth (20. Dezember 2015)

pinkDIVApunk schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Identifikationsfigur eine sehr gute und notwendige Sache.... aber seit den ersten Teilen von Star Wars sind wir alle etwas erwachsener geworden ... geformter ... haben viele Erfahrungen gemacht und benötigen diese Identifikationsfigur nicht mehr so wie wir sie als Kind-Jugendlicher benötigt haben. Man hat ja einen gewisses "Standing" in seinem Leben und will nicht so zwingend in den Schuhe eines anderen laufen oder wissen wie es als der oder der oder der...
> Was war vom Drehbuch her nicht gut? Ich mag es wenn man eine Alternative zu etwas aufzeigt anstatt nur zu sagen etwas war nicht gut.



Fin ebenfalls als Jedi-Lehrling von Luke. Dabei hätte Fin sich durchaus langsamer entwickeln können, weil er nunmal nicht aus einer Jedi-Familie stammt. Aber er wäre ein guter Kontrast zu Ray.
Nicht zu viele Parallelen zum ersten Film, auch Mut zu neuen Ideen. z.B. nicht unbedingt direkt einen riesen mega stern-zerstörer, sondern lediglich eine epische schlacht um einen Planeten, der wichtig war um ein altes Artefakt der Sith zu bergen, bzw. zu verhindern, dass kylo es kriegt. Ein kylo, der introvetierter, ruhiger und gelassener ist. Die Szene mit Solo war passend, doch sein Gehabe davor und danach irgendwie peinlich. Richtung Darth Maul wäre vollkommen in Ordnung gewesen. Eine Rey, die nicht immer ihre Emanze raushängen lassen muss. Ich sage nur: "Halt nicht meine Hand". Es wäre auch hier gut gewesen, eher Fin als guten Piloten darzustellen. Dann würde Rey auch nicht als megamultitalent wirken. Und dann noch eine ganz andere Wendung, etwas das wirklich niemand erwartet hat. Pelpetine ist gar nicht tot, Luke ertrug die Verantwortung nicht mehr und ist am Ende der bösen Macht verfallen. (Wer sich jetzt denkt, dass ist doch übertrieben! ... wär hätte bei Anekin gedacht, dass dieser kleine nette Junge zum Massenmörder wird.) Oder völlig abgedreht: Rey startet gut, aber fühlt sich der bösen Macht hingezogen, während Kylo genau anders herum, unbdingt böse sein will, aber zu viel gutes in sich trägt. Ich bin mir sicher, da gibt es genügend Optionen, die zum WTF-Moment geführt hätten.

Ich hätte bestimmt noch viele Ideen, aber nur als Ansatz was ich meinte mit "besseres" Drehbuch.


----------



## Nightbird (20. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Artikel trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf! Ich fand den Film auch sehr gut, aber konnte ihn nicht wirklich geniesen, weil einfach alles anRecycling erinnnert.

JJ ist ja spezialisiert auf Reboots....ich finde immer noch, dass die Bücher die bessere Alternative gewesen wären, denn die fand ich episch gut, halt ohne die bekannten Charaktere


----------



## Maiernator (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich fand den Film wegen oben gennanter Kritik eben nur mittelmaß, die Story ist einfach eine Kopie. Als Vergleich könnte man sagen die alte Trilogie ist das Iphone, die Prequels ein Windows Phone und der neue Teil ein Huewi, eine mittelmäßgie Kopie aus Fernost.

Die Geschichte eines Films macht ihn nicht nur aus, sie macht ihn zum Meisterwerk, gute Schauspieler können einen schlechten Film retten, aber sie können in nicht zu einem Meisterwerk machen. Der Film ist zu jederzeit eine Kopie, das einzige neue Element, ist das abschlachten der Bevölkerung und das dadurch ein Sturmtruppler skrupelbekommt und die Seite wechselt. Gut und Böse sind nicht ganz so stark vertieft, es gibt ein wenig grau, wie Qui Qon Jin in Episode 1 sozusagen, das wars dann aber auch. Ein Weiteres Manko ist der Gegenspieler, der junge Mann hat nunmal leider kein bisschen Leinwandpräsenz, zwar soll er komplex,verschwommen und nicht 1A bösesein, aber er hat einfach kein Charisma, imo eine Fehlbesetzung. Carrie Fisher hätte man gleich streichen können, sie wirkt wie ein Alien, in einem sonst recht guten Cast der Rebellen. War sie schon damals kein gute Schauspielerin, ist sie es nach ihren Drogenexzessen erst recht nicht. Der Rest macht seine Sache gut und mit Han Solo stirbt dann wohl auch der beste Part des neuen Films, Harrison Ford ist in Bestform, zusammen mit Ray und dem Wing Commander trägt er den Film. Der Musicscore ist leider auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, hier wird auch viel wiederverwendet, aber im Gegensatz zum Plot macht das auch Sinn. 

Enttäuschend ist auch der Einsatz von Captain Phasma, ihre Eingangszene ist prima und am Ende ist sie wie Kylo Ren eine Witzfigur. Kylo Ren verliert gegen einen Neuling recht easy das Schwertduell, als würde ein erfahrener Ritter gegen seinen neuen Knaben eine Drauf kriegen und der Captain der Sturmtruppler wird ohne Kampf in den Mülleimer geworfen, das hat schon was von Comedy. Wo wir bei einem weiteren Kritikpunkt wären, der Humor ist gut und sitzt auch, aber wird leider überstrapaziert.

Lob gibt es von mir für die Effekte, die Kostüme und den Cast (bis auf Ren und Fisher, hier wurde eine gute Truppe gefunden), der Rest reisst mich nicht vom Hocker. Die Prequels sind zwar schlecht (bis auf Teil 3, der ist eigtl ganz ok), aber immerhin sind sie keine Kuh, die das alte fast 1:1 wiederkaut

Würde ich den Film bewerten, bekäme er eine 6/10. Er ist fast genauso wie Jurassic World, ein Reboot mit altem Look, aber ohne eigene sinnvolle Ideen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2015)

Panth schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst nicht, was die Hautfarbe damit zu tun hat. In der Hollywood-Welt gab es oft immer das gleiche Muster für schwarz-häutige Schauspieler. Er/Sie (Woopie G /Chris Tucker nur ein Beispiel) musste lustig sein, er/sie musste cool sein und war es ein Horror-Film starb der/die Schwarzhäutige. In vielen Parodien wurde das aufgegriffen. Ich hab nichts gegen den Humor, ich hab eher was dagegen, dass Fin der Side-Character zu Rey ist. Er sollte in meinen Augen auch ein Jedi sein und vielleicht einen neuen Weg wählen. Er kommt im Vergleich zu  Ray (vielleicht ist das nur in meinen Augen so) schwach und ängstlich rüber. Dabei war er noch derjenige, der mir am meisten gefallen hat.



Mir ist die Existenz solcher Muster durchaus bekannt, allerdings sehe ich nicht das Finn in dieses Muster fällt. 
Wenn dir der Charakter an sich nicht gefällt bzw du dir da eine andere Richtung wünschen würdest, ist das ja völlig ok, nur sehe ich da einfach keinen Grund Hautfarbe ins Spiel zu bringen, da diese imho nichts mit der Ausrichtung des Charakters zu tun hat. 
Abgesehen davon denke ich hat Finn doch gerade im Film eine Wandlung durchgemacht, durch die Entscheidung Rey zu retten. Ich denke aber er wird in den nächsten Filmen noch einiges durchlaufen. 



> Eine Rey, die nicht immer ihre Emanze raushängen lassen muss.



So Kommentare hab ich schon öfter gelesen. Aber klar, ein weiblicher Charakter, der talentiert, selbstständig und mutig ist, wird natürlich direkt negativ gesehen. 
Da muss man sich schon einiges einbilden, um auf die Schiene zu kommen.


----------



## PureLoci (21. Dezember 2015)

Mann bin ich froh, nicht bei diesem Film mitgewirkt zu haben. Das ist wiedermal ein Beispiel dafür, dass man es den Leuten nicht Recht machen kann. Alle wollten doch wieder das "richtige" Star Wars (meiner Meinung eine subjektive Herangehensweise). Jetzt bekommen es sie und es wird gemeckert das doch alles sehr vertraut ist.

Ich stelle mal die Hypothese auf, dass selbst wenn die Story komplett anders gewesen wäre die Leute wieder gemeckert hätten, wo denn die "großen Drei" blieben oder wo die Verbindung zum Alten ist.

Episode VII betrachte ich nicht als Kopie von Episode IV, auch wenn es viele Parallelen aufweist. Nein, es ist das Bindeglied zwischen alt und neu. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass Episode VIII und IX mehr Eigenständigkeit besitzen und Episode VII einfach nur ein Verbindung darstellen soll. Mehr auch nicht. Ich hoffe die Leute werden dies mit dem Erscheinen von Episode VIII schon erkennen. Die OT war auch im Gesamtkontext zu sehen.

Insgesamt bin ich von J.J. Abrams Arbeit sehr überzeugt. Er hat die Essenz von Star Wars wieder auf die Leinwand gebracht. Ohne Zweifel ist er der viel bessere Regisseur als George Lucas. Lucas war Ideengeber, Produzent und ausführendes Organ. Darin war er Spitze. Aber als Regisseur und Drehbuchautor lag er meistens daneben.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2015)

*Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Mein Problem mit der Story - Kolumne mit ...*

Und mal ehrlich George Lucas hat in den letzten 30 Jahren nach Episode VI es nur fertig bekommen, Filme wie die Ewoks zu drehen, die mäßigen Episoden I bis III und sonst zig mal die Original-Triolgie zu verhunzen mit diversen CGI-Effekten. 

Nichts gegen Georgie. Aber ich hätte mir in der Zeit schon zig mal lieber Episode VII bis IX gewünscht statt der X-ten Überarbeitung von Episode IV bis VI.


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich George Lucas hat in den letzten 30 Jahren nach Episode VI es nur fertig bekommen, Filme wie die Ewoks zu drehen, die mäßigen Episoden I bis III und sonst zig mal die Original-Triolgie zu verhunzen mit diversen CGI-Effekten.
> 
> Nichts gegen Georgie. Aber ich hätte mir in der Zeit schon zig mal lieber Episode VII bis IX gewünscht statt der X-ten Überarbeitung von Episode IV bis VI.



So sieht's aus. Dazu kommt, in meinen Augen, die Sache, dass über Jahre hinweg überall zu hören war, die Prequels hätten verdammt nochmal mehr wie die Originale sein sollen. Jetzt kommt JJ daher, und na klar, er hätte seinen Film verdammt nochmal nicht so nah an den Originalen orientieren sollen 

Aber das kann ich eigentlich sogar nachvollziehen. Was ich dann gar nicht verstehe, ist, wenn sich über Zufälle und Plotholes beklagt wird, die den Film unerträglich machen. Ich frage mich, ob diese Leute schon mal Episode 4 gesehen haben und mal das ganze Hintergrundwissen der restlichen 5 Teile ausgeblendet  haben. Da ist dann weder Vader besonders beeindruckend, noch ist die Story allzu glaubwürdig. Trotzdem liebe ich diesen Film.


----------



## NeanderGollum (21. Dezember 2015)

Das Team rund um J.J.Abrams hat es einst fertig gebracht, Star Trek seinen verstaubten Flair abzubürsten und wirklich etwas neues zu bringen. Doch hier verneigt sich das Team so sehr vor der "klassischen Trilogie" dass es kein Rückgrat zeigt etwas neues zu bringen. Die Ängste, wenn erst Abrams und Disney den Star Wars Stoff in die Finger bekommen, würde kein echter Star Wars Film daraus, die kann man getrost abschütteln: Hier wird - teilweise sogar wortwörtlich - soviel altes Material ausgeschlachtet, dass man sich als Fan wohlfühlt. Aber die Spannung und der Effekt kindlichen Staunens will nicht so recht aufkommen. Den Anspruch von George Lucas, mit jedem Film etwas Neues noch Spektakuläreres zu bringen (und das teilweise auf Kosten des Star Wars Feelings), findet man hier nicht wieder: Noch nie wurden so wenig neue Modelle, Wesen, Kostüme, Welten gezeigt wie hier. Die Spielzeug-Industrie wird heulen. Vielleicht hat J.J.Abrams genau das gemacht, was die Fans nach Episode 6 eigentlich erwartet hätten: Fortsetzung der Geschichte im alten Flair mit viel Humor und viel Action. Ein paar eigenständige Ideen mehr, ein überzeugender Bösewicht und ein paar Überraschungen mehr in der Handlung und es wäre nicht nur ein guter sondern ein genialer Film geworden.


----------



## PureLoci (21. Dezember 2015)

NeanderGollum schrieb:


> Das Team rund um J.J.Abrams hat es einst fertig gebracht, Star Trek seinen verstaubten Flair abzubürsten und wirklich etwas neues zu bringen. Doch hier verneigt sich das Team so sehr vor der "klassischen Trilogie" dass es kein Rückgrat zeigt etwas neues zu bringen. Die Ängste, wenn erst Abrams und Disney den Star Wars Stoff in die Finger bekommen, würde kein echter Star Wars Film daraus, die kann man getrost abschütteln: Hier wird - teilweise sogar wortwörtlich - soviel altes Material ausgeschlachtet, dass man sich als Fan wohlfühlt. Aber die Spannung und der Effekt kindlichen Staunens will nicht so recht aufkommen. Den Anspruch von George Lucas, mit jedem Film etwas Neues noch Spektakuläreres zu bringen (und das teilweise auf Kosten des Star Wars Feelings), findet man hier nicht wieder: Noch nie wurden so wenig neue Modelle, Wesen, Kostüme, Welten gezeigt wie hier. Die Spielzeug-Industrie wird heulen. Vielleicht hat J.J.Abrams genau das gemacht, was die Fans nach Episode 6 eigentlich erwartet hätten: Fortsetzung der Geschichte im alten Flair mit viel Humor und viel Action. Ein paar eigenständige Ideen mehr, ein überzeugender Bösewicht und ein paar Überraschungen mehr in der Handlung und es wäre nicht nur ein guter sondern ein genialer Film geworden.



Wirklich Neues geht bei einem so lang laufenden Franchise nur ganz schwer. Vor allem, wenn etwas stimmiges bei rauskommen soll. Auch bei etwas "neuem" hätte es wieder Leute gegeben, die darüber etwas zu meckern haben. Die Leute wollen einfach nicht verstehen, wie schwer es ist, ein so großes Franchise fortzuführen. Eine sehr schwere Bürde. Ich finde Abrams hat das meiste denke ich sehr gut gelöst. Das bedeutet nicht die Heiligsprechung, keineswegs. Ich glaube gerade bei Sequels wird es niemals zufriedene Leute geben. Das ist so sicher wie das Ahmen in der Kirche.


----------



## Frullo (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe die Frage schon andernorts gestellt, habe aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der anderen Star Wars Begeisterten auf die Sprünge helfen: Warum sind die (neue) Republik und der Widerstand separate Entitäten? Wird das irgendwo - meinetwegen auch ausserhalb des Films - erklärt? Welchen logischen Sinn soll das genau haben?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Warum sind die (neue) Republik und der Widerstand separate Entitäten?



Habe darauf bisher auch keine befriedigende Antwort gefunden und spreche diesen Fakt ja auch im Artikel an.
Während die gesamte Galaxie vom Imperium beherrscht wurde, haben Rebellen bzw. eine Widerstandsbewegung Sinn gemacht.
Wenn es aber eine Republik gibt, die sich über weite Teile der Galaxie erstreckt, wirkt es einfach fehl am Platze.


----------



## Frullo (21. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Habe darauf bisher auch keine befriedigende Antwort gefunden und spreche diesen Fakt ja auch im Artikel an.
> Während die gesamte Galaxie vom Imperium beherrscht wurde, haben Rebellen bzw. eine Widerstandsbewegung Sinn gemacht.
> Wenn es aber eine Republik gibt, die sich über weite Teile der Galaxie erstreckt, wirkt es einfach fehl am Platze.



Lies Dir mal das hier durch (Englisch): What The Hell Is The Story With The Resistance And The First Order In THE FORCE AWAKENS? | Birth.Movies.Death.

Das macht durchaus Sinn - und es ist unheimlich schade, dass man dies nicht in den Film integriert hat: Man hätte Poe zeigen können, wie er bei einer Ratssitzung auf Hosnian Prime keine (zusätzliche) Unterstützung von der Republik für den Widerstand erhält, dafür aber von einem Verbündeten erfährt, wer noch Infos über Lukes Verbleib besitzt. Poe begibt sich dann nach Jakku und ab da geht der Film so weiter wie gehabt. 

Ist irgendwie doof, wenn man sich den fehlenden Kontext von Ausserhalb holen muss...


----------



## stawacz (21. Dezember 2015)

nuuub schrieb:


> Matthias Dammes, voll ins Schwarze, aber so was von!
> 
> Was mich angeht, könnte ich noch was hinzufügen. Der Schauspieler Adam Driver ist eine unglaubliche Fehlbesetzung.
> 
> ...



bitte was,,?  alleine adam driver und heyden christensen in einem satz zu erwähnen grenzt schon an wahnsinn,,,der typ(heyden) hat sich mit dieser performance seine komplette weitere karriere versaut ,und war mit großem abstand der schlechteste schauspieler am ganzen set....gemeistert,,,xd 


edit:es is euch doch sicher aufgefallen das rey ziemlich technikversiert is oder,,,ähnlich wie anakin und luke.zufall?


----------



## stawacz (21. Dezember 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich fand gerade Finn, und den Humor des Films allgemein, sehr gut gehalten. Das war niveauvoller, gut platzierter Humor und Finn wirkt als Charakter sehr sympathisch und aufrichtig.
> Was seine Hautfarbe damit zu tun haben soll verstehe ich nicht, aber das wurde ja schon nach den Trailern thematisiert von vielen Leuten. Sagt alles aus darüber wie ernst man die Meinung von solchen Leuten nehmen kann.




ich fand alle drei super.ob finn ,rey,oder kylo,,alle haben solide bis sehr gut gespielt.wobei ich rey und kylo schon noch ein stück stärker fand.liegt aber wohl daran das beide schon szenen hatten in denen sie emotionen zeigen dürften.mir kommt finn,wenn man nur auf die charakterzeichnung achtet, vor wie der neue farbige han solo.immer n lockeren spruch auf den lippen,,und die art wie solo und er sich die bälle hin und her geschoben haben,waren schon sehr vergleichbar.auch erinnert mich rey stark an luke..

wir müssen uns wohl damit abfinden,,luke is jetzt ne frau und han solo is schwarz...deal with it 



edit: is mir gar nich aufgefallen^^ http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichte...tm_medium=Filmstarts-Post&utm_source=Facebook


----------



## Batze (21. Dezember 2015)

Matthias, dein Bericht und deine Meinung ist eigentlich noch ziemlich harmlos ausgedrückt was es da auf sich hat. Der Film ist gute Popcorn Kino Unterhaltung, keine Frage, aber ansonsten durchgehend eine freche Kopie der Teile IV-VI.
Und neues Lord Helmchen als angehender neuer Darth oder Sith ist doch einfach nur lachhaft. Das ist ja voll der Loser. Sein Großpapa Vader dreht sich doch im Grab um wenn der so einen Stümper sieht. Selbst der Neue Astromech BB-8, der mir übrigens sehr gut gefiel hätte den doch platt gemacht.
Zumindest ist ja Große Hoffnung für kommende Teile da, denn das alte Pulver wurde jetzt weitgehend verschossen. Man kann also auf neue Ideen hoffen.
Als Star Wars Fan kann man von Handlung und Story dieses Aufgusses der Teile IV-VI doch ziemlich Enttäuscht sein, als SiFi Film geht er aber ganz gut durch.


----------



## matrixfehler (21. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> als SiFi Film geht er aber ganz gut durch.



Ich kann mich allem, was Du gesagt hast, wunderbar anschließen. 
Aber nicht diesem Satz.

Wann kapiert es endlich jeder? StarWars ist KEIN Sci-Fi! StarWars ist bestenfalls Fantasy, in dieselbe Kategorie wie "Herr der Ringe".

a) es spielt nicht in der Zukunft sondern in der Vergangenheit
b) es behandelt keine Vision der Menschheit in der Zukunft, ja die Erde und die Menschheit spielen nicht mal eine Rolle.


----------



## andisart (21. Dezember 2015)

PureLoci schrieb:


> Mann bin ich froh, nicht bei diesem Film mitgewirkt zu haben. Das ist wiedermal ein Beispiel dafür, dass man es den Leuten nicht Recht machen kann. Alle wollten doch wieder das "richtige" Star Wars (meiner Meinung eine subjektive Herangehensweise). Jetzt bekommen es sie und es wird gemeckert das doch alles sehr vertraut ist.


Ja, das wollte ich auch, wieder mehr altes Star Wars Feeling. Und das bekommt der Film ja gut hin, visuell und der Charme geht mehr in die Richtung. Das Problem, dass hier diskutiert wird, ist aber die fast gleiche Handlung. Das wollte ich nie für den Film und das ist ja auch nicht damit gemeint, wenn man wieder mehr Star Wars Feeling haben wollte. Es sollte wieder mehr abenteuerlich sein, mehr Fun und visuell nicht CGI überladen. Das gelingt ja auch im neuen Film. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand ein fast schon Remake des ersten Films haben wollte. Und man hätte durchaus an der Story vieles anders machen können, und das mit dem wieder erzeugten Feeling für Star Wars.


----------



## aliman91 (21. Dezember 2015)

Kann der Kolumne auch zustimmen. Dachte zuerst auch das mir einige Szenen sehr bekannt vorkommen, denke aber das Abrams das bewusst eingebaut hat um an die Nostalgie der Star Wars Fans zu appelieren und so leichter Sympathie für sich gewinnen...
Das die Paralellen so arg sind, ist mir aber erst durch deine Kolumne aufgefallen! Trotzdem finde ich den Film sehr gelungen und macht richtig Laune auf mehr!
Reys Besetzung ist ein wahrer Goldgriff, Fin ist Geschmackssache und Kylo Ren ist ein Griff ins Klo. Auch das er in Filmmitte den Helm abgbenommen hat, hat viel Präsenz genommen. Was ihm außerdem fehlte war die bedrohliche Aura von Darth Vader, der mit begrenzter Mimik ruhiger, gefasster Art um einiges bedrohlicher wirkte als Ren der gefühlt alle 10 Minuten einen Wutanfall hatte und aus der Einrichtung Kleinholz (/eisen) machte.

Der Lichtschwertkampf war auch ne schwache Leistung und ein einziges Logikloch das ich aber verschmerzen kann. Freu mich schon riesig auf die nächsten Teile!!!


----------



## andisart (21. Dezember 2015)

Mathias, danke für den gut geschriebenen Artikel. Du drückst genau meine Gedanken aus. Ich bin ziemlich einttäuscht leider und wünsche mir gerade, ich hätte die alten Filme schon wieder vergessen gehabt. Dann nämlich hätte mir Episode 7 viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## nerdone (21. Dezember 2015)

Das fast so ziemlich alle meine Eindrücke vom Film zusammen. Es bleibt jedenfalls die Hoffnung dass Teil 2 und 3 sich etwas von den den Vorlagen abheben. Wenn ihnen das gelingt, haben wir eine würdige neue Trilogie. Das drumherum haben sie ja wirklich sehr gut hinbekommen.


----------



## Sennheiser1978 (21. Dezember 2015)

Besser hätte ich es nicht in Worte fassen können! Prima! Ich empfand den Film als sehr enttäuschend. Wohl nicht nur ich:  Disney selbst haben ihren Namen nicht drauf geschrieben. Selbst im Abspann gabs kein "Schloss Neuschwanstein" zu bewundern


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Dezember 2015)

Sennheiser1978 schrieb:


> Wohl nicht nur ich:  Disney selbst haben ihren Namen nicht drauf geschrieben. Selbst im Abspann gabs kein "Schloss Neuschwanstein" zu bewundern



Klar, Disney schämt sich für den wahrscheinlich erfolgreichsten Film, der je unter ihnen veröffentlicht wurde  Facepalm reicht hier gar nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Dezember 2015)

Sennheiser1978 schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es nicht in Worte fassen können! Prima! Ich empfand den Film als sehr enttäuschend. Wohl nicht nur ich:  Disney selbst haben ihren Namen nicht drauf geschrieben. Selbst im Abspann gabs kein "Schloss Neuschwanstein" zu bewundern



Das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Hast du schon mal das Disney-Logo bei Marvel-Filmen gesehen? Meine Erinnerung müsste mich schon sehr täuschen, aber da ist es in der Regel auch nicht zu sehen.
Lucasfilm ist genau wie Marvel Studios und Pixar eine eigenständige Marke unter der Filme vermarktet werden.
Das ist wie mit Audi und Porsche. Da wirste auch kein VW-Logo am Auto finden, obwohl sie alle zum Konzern gehören.


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2015)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Wann kapiert es endlich jeder? StarWars ist KEIN Sci-Fi! StarWars ist bestenfalls Fantasy, in dieselbe Kategorie wie "Herr der Ringe".
> 
> a) es spielt nicht in der Zukunft sondern in der Vergangenheit
> b) es behandelt keine Vision der Menschheit in der Zukunft, ja die Erde und die Menschheit spielen nicht mal eine Rolle.


Rein vom Wort her bedeutet "Science Fiction" "Wissenschaft Erfundenes", was eben beides beinhaltet, mal mit mehr Schwerpunkt auf dem einen, mal auf dem anderen.

a) Sci Fi muß nicht unbedingt in der Zukunft spielen - siehe bspweise die Jules Verne Romane, die aus heutiger Sicht in der Vergangenheit spielen
b) SciFi muß auch keine "Vision der Menschheit" beinhalten oder die Erde als Thema haben. So gibt es beispielsweise eine Kurzgeschichte, die letztendlich nur ein Gedankenspiel über eine Zeitmaschine ist, aber völlig losgelöst von irgendwelchen politischen, gesellschaftlichen oder sonstigen Überbauten, sondern eben nur die praktische Funktionsweise einer Zeitmaschine zum Thema hat.

Siehe auch die Definition bei Wikipedia:
_"Science-Fiction [...] ist ein Genre [...], das den Einzelnen, die Gesellschaft oder die Umwelt in (oft radikal) alternativen Konstellationen betrachtet. Science-Fiction entwirft – häufig in die Zukunft verlegte, teilweise auch räumlich entfernte – Konstellationen des Möglichen und beschreibt deren Auswirkungen. Dabei werden reale wissenschaftliche und technische Möglichkeiten mit fiktionalen Spekulationen angereichert."_


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun.
> Hast du schon mal das Disney-Logo bei Marvel-Filmen gesehen? Meine Erinnerung müsste mich schon sehr täuschen, aber da ist es in der Regel auch nicht zu sehen.
> Lucasfilm ist genau wie Marvel Studios und Pixar eine eigenständige Marke unter der Filme vermarktet werden.
> Das ist wie mit Audi und Porsche. Da wirste auch kein VW-Logo am Auto finden, obwohl sie alle zum Konzern gehören.


Das geht noch besser, sowohl Pulp Fiction als auch Scream sind von Miramax produziert worden, zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Tochterfirma von Disney. Da das Disneylogo usw. im Vorspann wäre tödlich gewesen für das Image von Disney.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. Dezember 2015)

phelsuma schrieb:


> 1.  Dieser BB-8 scheint ja eine neue Version von Astromechdroiden zusein, warum sind diese Rund, kleiner und eher dafür ausgelegt auf jedem Untergrund zufahren ? Wo ist der Sinn dahinter im Vergleich zu den alten R2/R8  etc. Einheiten ?
> 2. Als ich diese Laserschwert gesehen hatte dachte ich zuerst an einen Fake, einen Witz von Disney. Warum zur Hölle braucht man Parierstangen an einem Laserschwert ? Normal müsste der Schwertführer immer Gefahr laufen sich das Handgelenk abzutrennen. Schnelle und Körpernahe Schläge sind doch auch nicht möglich. Als nächstes kommt dann ein Laserschild ? ....
> 3. Wurde die Rüstung von Vader nicht komplett verbrannt ?



Da ich nach 10 Comments noch keinen gefunden hat, der dir den Rest beantwortet, mach ich mich mal dran  
1. Hat Maatthias ja schon gesagt, funktioniert erstaunlich gut und sorgt sogar für ein wenig Comedic Relief.
2. Wird im Film ganz gut gezeigt, dass dem nicht so ist, abgesehen davon sind Laserschwerter mit Parierstangen im SW-Universum bei Weitem nix neues. Höchstens, dass sie rein seitlich sind. Er hat übrigens eine kurze Parierstange aus Metall an der Stelle, um das aufzuklären, die Strahlen kommen nicht direkt aus dem Griff. Aber das sieht man auch schon im Trailer
3. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass man das gesehen hat in Episode 6. Man sieht, dass Luke die Rüstung auf einem Scheiterhaufen entzündet und man sieht sie ein Feuer. Was danach noch überbleibt, sieht man soweit ich mich erinnere überhaupt nicht.

Zum Kommentar: kann ich unterschreiben. Ich konnte die Story auch Meilen im Vorraus sehen, aber ich gehöre zu denen, die das nicht so "eng" sehen   Ich bin froh, dass da nicht wieder so ein Murks, wie bei den anderen Teilen rumkam. Und der Fanservice ist göttlich. Alle Kommentare auf dem Falken ("Ich schaff das, ich schaff das") sind ne Anspielung auf die alten Filme. 
Ich hab auch nicht verstanden, warum die jüngeren Zuschauer in schallendes Gelächter ausgebrochen sind, als der seinen Helm abgesetzt hat. Ich fand den Gag gut, dass er nicht wieder so ein Darth Vader war. Spielt der Schauspieler irgendwo anders mit oder hab ich was verpasst? Ihn mit Hayden Christiansen des dritten Teils der Prequels zu vergleichen, nachdem er hier zum ersten Mal auftritt und dazu noch im Zwiespalt mit seiner Machtaffinität liegt, ist schon ein starkes Stück von einem der Kommentare hier. Episode 2 ist eine der hölzernsten und elendigsten Leistungen, die ich von irgendeinem Charakter in SW je gesehen habe. Und in 3 wird er auch erst am Ende gut, für die vielleicht letzten 20 Minuten, bis er NEEEEIN schreit, was so lächerlich wirkte, dass ich damals laut loslachen musste.
Ich fand die arg übertriebene Spacenazi-Symbolik in 8 viel nerviger. Man hätte das auch etwas dezenter einsetzen können.
Genauso diese Superwaffe? Ähm sorry, aber ne. Und wo um alles in der Welt treibt sich die Republik rum? Sind die wieder nur am palavern, während die einen Planeten in eine Superwaffe umwandeln? 
Ich denke für hart gesottene Star Wars Fans wäre Disney mal lieber beim EU Kanon geblieben.

Aber auch ich muss sagen, dass mir die "Tochter" von Luke, also Rey sehr gut gefallen hat. Aber auch Fin macht sich besser als ich anfangs befürchtet hatte. Was ich ein wenig seltsam fande, ist wie schnell alle Charaktere innige Beziehungen zueinander aufbauen. Ah und Carrie Fisher hat immernoch den selben leeren Blick wie früher drauf, nur jetzt gefühlt in Botoxerstarrung  
Die Chrometrooperin ist ja mal sowas von verschwendet gewesen.

Insgesamt fande ich ihn wohl besser, als ihn die meisten Star Wars Fans finden oder finden werden. Ich war gut unterhalten und ich hab jede kleine Anspielung gefeiert... innerlich. Mir wurde das ganze Vergnügen nur von so elends mitteilsamen Jugendlichen getrübt, die ungelogen die kompletten 2 Stunden, inklusive der Werbung und der Trailer davor ALLES AUSNAHMSLOS lautstark kommentiert haben. Ich war schon in so vielen Kinofilmen, aber seltenst habe ich mir sehnlicher ein funktionierendes Lichtschwert gewünscht. Der Eine kommentierte eine Szene ind er Leia auftrat und mit "Leia Organa" quasi eingeleitet wird mit dem Satz " Das ist jetzt Leia" ACH NE DU AFFE?!!? Biste da ganz allein draufgekommen? 
Währendessen hielt seine Ische Kaffeeklatsch mit ihrer BFF über weiß der Geier was und selbst nachdem die Spackos von 3 unterschiedlichen Leuten aufgefordert wurden (Einmal mit einem nicht ganz freundlichen "Haltet doch endlich mal die Fresse") ging das so weiter. Ich habe tatsächlich 2 oder 3 Szenen nicht richtig verstanden, weil die dämlichen Hühner gegackert haben, als würden sie sich ihrem IQ entsprechend gerade Mario Barth reinziehen und der Typ Sachen von sich gab wie "Ja, Organa, das war doch der geheime Vater vom Han Solo oder?". Und als ob das nicht genug wäre, ging das links hinter mir auch nicht anders. AAAAAAAAARGH....


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Dezember 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> 3. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass man das gesehen hat in Episode 6. Man sieht, dass Luke die Rüstung auf einem Scheiterhaufen entzündet und man sieht sie ein Feuer. Was danach noch überbleibt, sieht man soweit ich mich erinnere überhaupt nicht.



jupp, sieht man nicht, die Kamera schwenkt zum Himmel wo die X-Wings das Feuerwerk abfeuern



Frullo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Frage schon andernorts gestellt, habe aber bisher keine Antwort erhalten. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer der anderen Star Wars Begeisterten auf die Sprünge helfen: Warum sind die (neue) Republik und der Widerstand separate Entitäten? *Wird das irgendwo - meinetwegen auch ausserhalb des Films - erklärt?* Welchen logischen Sinn soll das genau haben?



ja wird es


			
				StarWars-Union schrieb:
			
		

> *Neue Republik*
> 
> _StarWars.com_:
> Die Rebellenallianz wurde nach dem Sieg über das Imperium bei der  Schlacht von Endor zur Neuen Republik. Darauf erpicht, die kriegsmüden  Bewohner der Galaxis auf ihre Seite zu ziehen, hat die Neue Republik den  Senat wieder ins Leben gerufen und zusammen mit den Überresten des  Imperiums ein Friedensabkommen - die Galaktische Übereinkunft -  unterzeichnet sowie ihre Militärkapazität drastisch reduziert. Diese  Politik zog den Zorn der Rebellenheldin Leia Organa auf sich, die vor  Teilen des Imperiums warnte, die noch immer nach Macht trachten. Abseits  des politischen Prozesses gründete Organa den Widerstand, um dem  Nachfolger des Imperiums, die mysteriöse Erste Ordnung,  entgegenzutreten.
> ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> _Dabei werden reale wissenschaftliche und technische Möglichkeiten mit fiktionalen Spekulationen angereichert."_



Das ist meinen Augen der Knackpunkt, an dem die Einordnung von Star Wars in die Science Fiction scheitert.
SciFi versucht eigentlich immer einen gewissen wissenschaftlichen Ansatz zu haben, um auf Basis des vorhandenen Wissens mögliche zukünftige Entwicklungen aufzuzeigen.
Bestes Beispiel ist dabei imo Star Trek. Nahezu jede darin vorkommende Technologie basiert auf wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen. 
Das führte seit dem Start der Serie in den 60er Jahren dazu, dass vieles inzwischen sogar Realität geworden ist. Selbst einen Warp-Antrieb halten Wissenschaftler heute zumindest nicht mehr für gänzlich ausgeschlossen.

Auf Star Wars passt dieser wissenschaftliche Ansatz jedoch überhaupt nicht.
Star Wars ist eine Welt der Magie, eine Welt mit Prinzessinen und alten weisen Zauberern, voller Mythologie.
Die Techologie steht zu keinem Zeitpunkt im Vordergrund und ist stets nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, ohne jemals die Macht auszustrahlen, wie in einer richtigen Science-Fiction.


> "I realized that there are really no modern fairy tales... I wanted to  make a ... film that would strengthen contemporary mythology and  introduce a kind of basic morality."


Ein Zitat von George Lucas aus dem original Script von Episode 4.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

Star Wars enthielt schon seit jeher Elemente aus beiden Kategorien: Fantasy UND Sci-Fi. Ja, die Macht ist (oder war zumindest bis zu den unsäglichen Midichlorianern) ein mystisches Energiefeld, welches uns umgibt, uns durchdringt und die Galaxis zusammenhält (  ), aber der Rasende Falke fliegt nicht durch Magie: Er hat einen Hyperantrieb. Zum Todesstern gibt es Konstruktionspläne und nicht eine Zauberformel. Vader und Grievous sind Cyborgs und Lobots Erweiterungen konnten von Lando mit technischen Hilfmitteln und nicht durch einen Zauberspruch kontaktiert/aktiviert werden. Von reiner Fantasy kann hier also jedenfalls nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Er hat einen Hyperantrieb. Zum Todesstern gibt es Konstruktionspläne und nicht eine Zauberformel. Vader und Grievous sind Cyborgs und Lobots Erweiterungen konnten von Lando mit technischen Hilfmitteln und nicht durch einen Zauberspruch kontaktiert/aktiviert werden. Von reiner Fantasy kann hier also jedenfalls nicht die Rede sein.



Aber keine dieser Technologien steht irgendwie im Mittelpunkt, sie sind einfach da, ohne das irgendwie erklärt wird, wie sie funktioniert, oder warum sie tut was sie tut.
Die X-Wings der Rebellen, der Falke, der Todesstern usw. sie sind einfach da, so wie die Pferde der Reiter von Rohan, wie die Kriegsmaschinen der Orkarmee vor Minas Tirith, wie die Schiffe der Korsaren von Umbar, sie sind einfach da.
Das alleinige Vorhandensein von Technologie macht aus etwas noch keine Science-Fiction. 

Wogegen in Star Trek die Funktion der Raumschiffe bis hin zu kleinsten Details des Warpantriebs ausgearbeitet sind und auf wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen basieren.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Aber keine dieser Technologien steht irgendwie im Mittelpunkt, sie sind einfach da, ohne das irgendwie erklärt wird, wie sie funktioniert, oder warum sie tut was sie tut.
> 
> Die X-Wings der Rebellen, der Falke, der Todesstern usw. sie sind einfach da, so wie die Pferde der Reiter von Rohan, wie die Kriegsmaschinen der Orkarmee vor Minas Tirith, wie die Schiffe der Korsaren von Umbar, sie sind einfach da.
> Das alleinige Vorhandensein von Technologie macht aus etwas noch keine Science-Fiction.
> ...



Auszug aus Wikipedia unter dem Begriff Fantasy:

*Überschneidungen mit anderen Genres*

In der Fantasy finden sich viele Motive aus anderen Subgenres der Phantastik, etwa der Science-Fiction- und Horrorliteratur. Viele Autoren und Verlage sind zugleich in mehreren Genres aktiv, so dass es zu einer personellen wie inhaltlichen Überschneidung kommt und eine klare Abgrenzung schwierig ist. Hybridformen wie _Star Wars_, das eine Science-Fiction-Kulisse mit Fantasymotiven anreichert, oder der Cthulhu-Mythos, in dem Science-Fiction, Horror und Fantasy zusammenfließen, sind keine Seltenheit.

Die Sci-Fi-Kulisse ist gegeben: Wir reden von Raumschiffen, die stammen nun mal nicht aus der Fantasy, ebensowenig Ionenkanonen oder Schwebegleiter. Nein, es muss nicht alles erklärt werden und es muss sich auch nicht alles darum drehen, das ist keine Vorbedingung. Aber diese Elemente stammen definitiv aus dem Sci-Fi-Bereich.


----------



## Rdrk710 (22. Dezember 2015)

Da muss ich jetzt wieder sagen: Was die jüngeren Kinogänger, die bei Kylo Ren's Gesicht gelacht haben, wohl gemacht haben, als sie Darth Vaders Gesicht unter seiner Maske sahen?

Das ist doch eines der Themen, die Star Wars immer wieder bringt: Das Böse trägt eben nicht nur die Fratze eines Palpatine, sonder verführt Jedermann, selbst wenn er zunächst gute Absichten verfolgt. So, wie Anakin ein Bübchen war, ist es jetzt eben Kylo Ren. Und solche Durchschnittsgesichter tun eben manchmal das schlimmste. Das is vollkommene Absicht, und keine Fehlbesetzung. Aber das würde erfordern, nach dem Popcorn- Kino nochmal eine viertel Sekunde nachzudenken...


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. Dezember 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich fand die arg übertriebene Spacenazi-Symbolik in 8 viel nerviger. Man hätte das auch etwas dezenter einsetzen können.
> Genauso diese Superwaffe? Ähm sorry, aber ne. Und wo um alles in der Welt treibt sich die Republik rum? Sind die wieder nur am palavern, während die einen Planeten in eine Superwaffe umwandeln?
> Ich denke für hart gesottene Star Wars Fans wäre Disney mal lieber beim EU Kanon geblieben.



Ich finde es war mal wieder Zeit richtig mit dem Holzhammer zu zeigen, dass das Imperium Weltraumnazis sind. Die bisherigen zwei Genozide, Rassismus und faschistische Strukturen werden ja von vielen bewundert - Stichwort Rebel Scum und Empire did nothing wrong.

Desweiteren zeigt es nochmal schön was Hux für eine Bürokratengeneral ist, der wahrscheinlich sein Offzierspatent gekauft oder geerbt hat.

Was die Sache mit dem alten EU angeht: Centerpoint, Galaxisgeschütz und Sonnenhammer in einer Waffe. Ren erinnert mich auch sehr an Kyp Durron, der mit seinem Babyface und langen braunschwarzen Haaren mal eben mit dem Sonnerhammer 2 Sonnensystem ausgelöscht hat, nachdem er in Han eine Art väterliche Figur gefunden hatte. Und dieser Sonnehammer wurde auch unentdeckt in einem Forschungszentrum im Schlund bei Kessel gebaut, wo sich auch noch ein Todessternprototyp befand.
Dann gabs/gibts auch noch den unbekannt Raum der Galaxis, der je nach dem ein viertel bis Hälfte der Galaxis einnimmt, dann noch den Tiefkern mit so lustigen Welten wie Byss und Wayland, die im alten EU für die Allianz/Republik weitesgehend unbekannt waren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2015)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Die bisherigen zwei Genozide



Weil die Rebellen auch so viel besser sind mit den über 3 Millionen Toten auf beiden Todessternen (den Endor Holocaust noch nicht mit eingerechnet) und wer weiß wie vielen Millionen jetzt auf Starkiller Base.


----------



## Gast20180705 (22. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil die Rebellen auch so viel besser sind mit den über 3 Millionen Toten auf beiden Todessternen (den Endor Holocaust noch nicht mit eingerechnet) und wer weiß wie vielen Millionen jetzt auf Starkiller Base.



Trotz des Smileys:

Als wäre es wirklich akzeptabel die Menge der Toten auf beiden Seiten aufzuwiegen, wo letztendlich lediglich, das Motiv zählt, das überhaupt zu Toden geführt hat: Machtgier und Ambition und die finde ich nur auf einer Seite des Konfliktes.

Wobei im aktuellen Film gut und gerne viele der FO Starkiller überlebt haben könnten, da die Offziere rechtzeitig bewusst waren, dass grad alles schiefgeht.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (22. Dezember 2015)

Hab sw7 jetzt auch gesehen und kam mir schon leicht verarscht vor.
Hatte zwar keine großen Erwartungen, bin ja schon groß,^^ aber als gut kann ich den Streifen nicht bezeichnen.
Hab mich gefühlt als wie wenn ich ein paar Teenagern zusehe die Harrison Ford und ein Studio gemietet haben um eine StarWars Geburtstagsparty zu feiern. 
Ernsthaft, wie alt sind die Darsteller, fragt man sich schon.. 16 Jährigen als neuen Darth Vader nenene..
Spoiler:
Einzig die Szene am Ende war echt gut: Teeni gibt altem Sack mit unpassendem Kinnbart ein Lichtschwert mit den Worten: "Komm Alter wir haben 2015 hier hast was zum rasieren!"


----------



## Cele-pcgames (22. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Weil die Rebellen auch so viel besser sind mit den über 3 Millionen Toten auf beiden Todessternen (den Endor Holocaust noch nicht mit eingerechnet) und wer weiß wie vielen Millionen jetzt auf Starkiller Base.


Das waren Soldaten also keine zivilen Opfer oder so


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2015)

Cele-pcgames schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, wie alt sind die Darsteller, fragt man sich schon.. 16 Jährigen als neuen Darth Vader nenene..



Adam Driver ist 32.


----------



## HanFred (22. Dezember 2015)

Mir haben die Darsteller eigentlich sehr gut gefallen. Kylo Ren ist ja nicht das ultimative Böse, weshalb er ohne Maske auch nicht wirklich bedrohlich aussehen _musste_. Ein verführtes Bübchen, wie andere bereits ähnlich geschrieben haben, trifft es ganz gut. Was Rey angeht, hätte sie IMHO auf dem Wüstenplaneten durchaus etwas mehr von der rauhen Umgebung gezeichnet sein dürfen, aber das ist halt Hollywood.
Den Film fand ich jedenfalls auch sehr viel gelungener als die ganze Prequel-Trilogie zusammen genommen. Und ich bin beileibe kein Star Wars Fan, stehe eigentlich weniger auf Märchen.


----------



## Comp4ny (22. Dezember 2015)

Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist ganz klar "Starkiller".
Tolles teil, sieht gut aus und endlich mal eine Waffe die ordentlich was kann. Aber schon wieder.................... im 1. Teil gleich kaputt gemacht wird. Einfach traurig.


----------



## Peter23 (22. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Adam Driver ist 32.



Zusätzlich ist er 1,91 groß und ehemaliger US Marine.


----------



## Oray (22. Dezember 2015)

Der film übertrifft die Prequel Trilogie locker? HAHAHA  OK


----------



## Peter23 (22. Dezember 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Da ich nach 10 Comments noch keinen gefunden hat, der dir den Rest beantwortet, mach ich mich mal dran
> 1. Hat Maatthias ja schon gesagt, funktioniert erstaunlich gut und sorgt sogar für ein wenig Comedic Relief.
> 2. Wird im Film ganz gut gezeigt, dass dem nicht so ist, abgesehen davon sind Laserschwerter mit Parierstangen im SW-Universum bei Weitem nix neues. Höchstens, dass sie rein seitlich sind. Er hat übrigens eine kurze Parierstange aus Metall an der Stelle, um das aufzuklären, die Strahlen kommen nicht direkt aus dem Griff. Aber das sieht man auch schon im Trailer
> 3. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass man das gesehen hat in Episode 6. Man sieht, dass Luke die Rüstung auf einem Scheiterhaufen entzündet und man sieht sie ein Feuer. Was danach noch überbleibt, sieht man soweit ich mich erinnere überhaupt nicht.
> ...



Ich bin 35 Jahre alt und kann einen negativen Trend im Kino erkennen. Dummes Gelaber und Kommentare scheinen nun üblich zu sein. Der neueste Trend: Whatsapp Nachrichten schreiben mit hell leuchtendem Display, eine Reihe vor mir und das zwei Stunden lang.

Wieso bezahlt dafür jemand 13 Euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2015)

Oray schrieb:


> Der film übertrifft die Prequel Trilogie locker? HAHAHA  OK


Habe den Film zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber gerade das sollte Teil 7 am wenigsten schwer fallen.


----------



## Worrel (22. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist meinen Augen der Knackpunkt, an dem die Einordnung von Star Wars in die Science Fiction scheitert.
> SciFi versucht eigentlich immer einen gewissen wissenschaftlichen Ansatz zu haben, um auf Basis des vorhandenen Wissens mögliche zukünftige Entwicklungen aufzuzeigen.
> Bestes Beispiel ist dabei imo Star Trek. Nahezu jede darin vorkommende Technologie basiert auf wissenschaftlichen Grundlagen.


Wie zum Beispiel die Zeitreisen: Einfach mal in Überlichtgeschwindigkeit auf die Sonne zufliegen und schon landet man in der Vergangenheit ... oder auch wieder in der Zukunft, je nachdem, wierum man um die Sonne fliegt. Oder wie war das noch gleich?

Auch das Beamen ist lediglich die Theorie eines komplexen Puzzles, die *so *nie möglich sein wird.
Man stelle sich nur mal die Halsschlagader vor, die bis zu Punkt X schon fertig gebeamt wurde und durch die das Herz gerade Blut pumpt: Schwupp, würde in schönster Splatter Manier regelmäßig Blut aus dem Ader-Ende rausspritzen, bis die Außenschicht der Ader vollständig gebeamt wurde. Von Luft Molekülen an den falschen Stellen oder einer in diesem Moment durch den Transporterraum fliegenden Fliege, die zB als Fremdkörper in die Herzklappe integriert wird, mal ganz zu schweigen.

_Wissenschaftlich _gesehen müßte sich ein Körper vor und nach dem Beamen also  komplett fixiert (ohne jeden Herzschlag/Atemzug und auch ohne sonstige Bewegungen) in einem absolut reinen Vakuum befinden und müßte auf der anderen Seite aufwendig reanimiert werden.



> Das führte seit dem Start der Serie in den 60er Jahren dazu, dass vieles inzwischen sogar Realität geworden ist. Selbst einen Warp-Antrieb halten Wissenschaftler heute zumindest nicht mehr für gänzlich ausgeschlossen.


Genauso wie laut einer News hier erst kürzlich jemand ein Lichtschwert zusammengebaut hat...

Und diverse R2D2 Inkarnationen ihr Dasein als Stereoanlage oä fristen.

Auch die Raumschiffe aus Star Wars könnte man in der Realität nachbauen - und wahrscheinlich sogar mit realistischeren Erfolgschancen auf ein funktionstüchtiges Modell als die Warpgondeln, die genauso wie die Untertassensektion statisch gesehen nahezu von Streichhölzern am Rumpf gehalten werden und bei Beschleunigung wahrscheinlich der einzige Teil vom Schiff sein werden, der das Ziel erreichen könnte.



> Auf Star Wars passt dieser wissenschaftliche Ansatz jedoch überhaupt nicht.
> Star Wars ist eine Welt der Magie, eine Welt mit Prinzessinen und alten weisen Zauberern, voller Mythologie.


In Star Trek hat man ebenso Telepathen, "Magier" (Spocks KO Griff, das Vulkan Ritual, mit dem man eine Seele wieder in einen Körper befördern kann, Höhere Wesen, die uns zuliebe menschliche Formen annehmen, vermeintliche und richtige Götter ...)



> Die Technologie steht zu keinem Zeitpunkt im Vordergrund


Außer, wenn man gerade die Existenz von Midichlorianern oder wie die heißen, erklärt. Oder Roboter und Raumschiffe baut oder repariert. oder Podracer. oder Lichtschwerter. oder Todessterne. ...


----------



## Maiernator (22. Dezember 2015)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich ist er 1,91 groß und ehemaliger US Marine.


Der echte Typ aus Lone Survivor war sogar Navy Seal und ist 1,96 groß.
Badass sieht er trotzdem nicht aus, deweiteren wird bei Körpergrößen unter Schauspielern immer gern geflunkert.
Adam Driver hätte sich nicht rasieren sollen, sein Look war viel zu clean für einen innerlich zerissenen Menschen. Menschen die dermaßen nen Knacks haben, sehen nicht so aus als wären ihre Haare gerade mit L'oreal gewaschen und ihr Gesicht mit der neuesten Gilette Klinge rasiert worden, die interessiert sowas nicht. Und wie ich schonmal hier geschrieben habe, hat er imo so gut wie keine Leinwandpräsenz.


----------



## Peter23 (22. Dezember 2015)

Natürlich ist Star Wars eher Märchen als Wissenschaft.

Vor langer Zeit kämpfte ein Bauernsohn gegen den schwarzen Ritter und rettete die Prinzessin.

Was gibt es da zu überlegen?


----------



## Worrel (22. Dezember 2015)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Star Wars eher Märchen als Wissenschaft.


Gegen "eher als" ist ja auch nix zu sagen. Aber es hieß ja, daß es gar "*kein *SciFi" sei - und das ist nach diversen Meinungen falsch.


----------



## Oray (22. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe den Film zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber gerade das sollte Teil 7 am wenigsten schwer fallen.



Schon hart die gut erzählten politischen Zusammenhänge, Charaktere (Qui-Gon-Jin, Anakin - besonders die Pot-Racer Szene- etc, Jango Fett) und Geschichte so nieder zu treten. Bist wohl auch auf den "Jar Jar Binks" Zug aufgehüpft so wie es aussieht. Naja wie gut, dass das kein Fakt ist, dass die Episoden 1-3 so schlecht sind


----------



## stawacz (22. Dezember 2015)

Oray schrieb:


> Schon hart die gut erzählten politischen Zusammenhänge, Charaktere (Qui-Gon-Jin, Anakin - besonders die Pot-Racer Szene- etc, Jango Fett) und Geschichte so nieder zu treten. Bist wohl auch auf den "Jar Jar Binks" Zug aufgehüpft so wie es aussieht. Naja wie gut, dass das kein Fakt ist, dass die Episoden 1-3 so schlecht sind




öhm und die pod-racerszene macht den film jetzt für dich gut ? genau so die formidable leistung von heyden christensen als anakin skywalker....fandest du gut?es gab so viele fremdschämszenen mit anakin,wo man laut anfangen wollte zu schreien.egal ob in episode zwei oder drei,der typ hats einfach immer versaut...zb die szene als er seine mutter befreit hat und padme danach gebeichtet hat das er alle umgebracht hat,oder das ende in episode drei...das war alles richtig schlecht gespielt und hat den ganzen moment zerstört.der typ war einfach nich gut gewählt,,dazu das lächerliche drehbuch....


da gibts einfach kein weg dran vorbei,,episode 1-3 sind scheiße    da war jar jar bings nur das tüpfelchen auf dem i


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> öhm und die pod-racerszene macht den film jetzt für dich gut ?



Ich fand die Klasse! Und zumindest war sie mal _was Neues _


----------



## stawacz (22. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich fand die Klasse! Und zumindest war sie mal _was Neues _


die ging doch nur n paar minuten,,,das reicht nich um den film aufzuwerten


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> die ging doch nur n paar minuten,,,das reicht nich um den film aufzuwerten



Gungan City, Coruscant, der Senat, die Basisschiffe der Föderation, der Jedi-Rat, Wattoo... Und in Episode I gab es noch keinen Hayden Christensen auf dem Du herumhacken könntest  Was gibt es in VII Neues - und ich meine wirklich Neues, das nicht Recycling wäre?


Jakku? <- Tatooine woanders.

Maz Kanata? <- Kommt an Wattoo nicht ran.

First Order? <- Empire Fan Club

Resistance? <- Rebellion Light

Flug des Falken durch den gecrashten Zerstörer? <- Sieht aus wie im Todesstern aus VI

Uao, ne, doch, da gibt's was - die Reb... äh Widerstand-Basis auf einem Planeten _mit Ring_! 

Und Han Solo der die Dinger aus dem Müllkompressor nun durch die Galaxis transportiert (hat sonst noch wer erwartet, dass gleich J und K in ihren schwarzen Anzügen mit extragrossen Knarren auftauchen und die Dinger wegpusten?  )

Oh, ja, den verchromten Trooper nicht vergessen!


----------



## HanFred (22. Dezember 2015)

Oray schrieb:


> Schon hart die gut erzählten politischen Zusammenhänge, Charaktere (Qui-Gon-Jin, Anakin - besonders die Pot-Racer Szene- etc, Jango Fett) und Geschichte so nieder zu treten. Bist wohl auch auf den "Jar Jar Binks" Zug aufgehüpft so wie es aussieht. Naja wie gut, dass das kein Fakt ist, dass die Episoden 1-3 so schlecht sind


Miese Schauspieler bzw. Fehlbesetzungen sowie schlecht eingesetztes CGI, so dass einem die Charaktere am Arsch vorbei gehen...
George Lucas hat Ideen und kann schreiben, aber mit Regie führen sieht's weniger gut aus.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Dezember 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> George Lucas hat Ideen und kann schreiben, aber mit Regie führen sieht's weniger gut aus.



Deswegen ist der beste Star Wars-Film auch Empire Strikes Back, wo Irvin Kershner Regie geführt hat und nicht George selbst.


----------



## HanFred (22. Dezember 2015)

Return of the Jedi hat er auch nicht directed, aber The Empire Strikes Back hat mir auch besser gefallen. Er hat auch den besten IMDB Score aller Star Wars Filme, falls man das als Indikator zählen lassen sollte.
Zwei Kumpels waren diesen Herbst im Secret Cinema und auch da wurde Episode V gezeigt. Der scheint schlicht und ergreifend den meisten Leuten am besten gefallen zu haben. Eigentlich ist es eine Frechheit, dass Lucas auch daran rumgepfuscht hat, wenn auch weniger als in seinem Ursprungswerk.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Miese Schauspieler bzw. Fehlbesetzungen sowie schlecht eingesetztes CGI, so dass einem die Charaktere am Arsch vorbei gehen...
> George Lucas hat Ideen und kann schreiben, aber mit Regie führen sieht's weniger gut aus.



Hinzu kommt, dass er sich praktisch durchs Band mit Ja-Sagern umgeben hat - und die neuen (vor allem jungen) Schauspieler hatten zu viel ehrfürchtigen Respekt vor dem Bärtigen, um ihm bei "Faster" und "More Intense" mal die Meinung zu sagen.


----------



## HanFred (22. Dezember 2015)

Das ist natürlich nie gut.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Zwei Kumpels waren diesen Herbst im Secret Cinema und auch da wurde Episode IV gezeigt. Der scheint schlicht und ergreifend den meisten Leuten am besten gefallen zu haben. Eigentlich ist es eine Frechheit, dass Lucas auch daran rumgepfuscht hat, wenn auch weniger als in seinem Ursprungswerk.



Bringst Du da gerade Episoden durcheinander, oder wie ist das gemeint? Episode IV ist Eine neue Hoffnung, während V Das Imperium schlägt zurück ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Gungan City, Coruscant, der Senat, die Basisschiffe der Föderation, der Jedi-Rat, Wattoo... Und in Episode I gab es noch keinen Hayden Christensen auf dem Du herumhacken könntest  Was gibt es in VII Neues - und ich meine wirklich Neues, das nicht Recycling wäre?
> 
> Maz Kanata? <- Kommt an Wattoo nicht ran.





Oray schrieb:


> Schon hart die gut erzählten politischen Zusammenhänge...



Coruscant und viele Jedi sehen zu können waren positive Aspekte der Prequels. 
Aber Wattoo...? Naja der war ja jetzt nicht unfassbar schlecht, aber als positiven Aspekt würd ich den auch nicht sehen 
Maz Kanata nimmt btw doch eher die Yoda-Rolle in Episode 7 an, der Vergleich mit Wattoo ist also eh unpassend. 

Zu den politischen Zusammenhängen und den Senatsitzungen...ich verweise mal auf die Cosmic Wars Parodie der Simpsons 
Ein bisschen mehr politische Zusammenhänge hätte vllt schon sein können in Force Awakens, gestört hat das Fehlen allerdings auch nicht. Und ganz ehrlich Senatssitzungen und Polit-Talk sind mit das letzte was ich ausführlich in einem Star Wars - Film sehen will.


----------



## HanFred (22. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Bringst Du da gerade Episoden durcheinander, oder wie ist das gemeint? Episode IV ist Eine neue Hoffnung, während V Das Imperium schlägt zurück ist.



Da hast du natürlich recht, Episode V wurde gezeigt. Ist korrigiert, danke.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Coruscant und viele Jedi sehen zu können waren positive Aspekte der Prequels.
> Aber Wattoo...? Naja der war ja jetzt nicht unfassbar schlecht, aber als positiven Aspekt würd ich den auch nicht sehen
> Maz Kanata nimmt btw doch eher die Yoda-Rolle in Episode 7 an, der Vergleich mit Wattoo ist also eh unpassend.



Tjah, aber Wattoo ist ein Original und wie Du es selbst sagst ist Maz lediglich Yoda 2.0  Darum: Wattoo > Maz.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich Senatssitzungen und Polit-Talk sind mit das letzte was ich ausführlich in einem Star Wars - Film sehen will.



Und ich würde lieber die Verfilmung eines Wartezimmers des Einwohneramtes auf Coruscant sehen, als noch einen Angriff auf noch einen Todesstern - denn es wäre zumindest etwas, dass ich noch nie gesehen habe


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, Episode V wurde gezeigt. Ist korrigiert, danke.



Alles klar, und ja, Du hast natürlich recht: Der Bärtige hätte weitaus weniger an den Originalen herumschrauben sollen, insbesondere die Szene in der Cantina: Da muss ich heute noch jedes mal wegschauen


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tjah, aber Wattoo ist ein Original und wie Du es selbst sagst ist Maz lediglich Yoda 2.0  Darum: Wattoo > Maz.



Auch eins dieser Argumente, die kein richtiges sind. Original - deswegen besser. 
Hab nicht gesagt, dass sie Yoda 2.0 ist, sondern dass sie eher mit ihm vergleichbar ist, aufgrund von Alter, Weisheit etc. Das sie nicht an ihn rankommt, ist selbstverständlich, allerdings auch kaum zu erwarten.


----------



## Frullo (22. Dezember 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Auch eins dieser Argumente, die kein richtiges sind. Original - deswegen besser.
> Hab nicht gesagt, dass sie Yoda 2.0 ist, sondern dass sie eher mit ihm vergleichbar ist, aufgrund von Alter, Weisheit etc. Das sie nicht an ihn rankommt, ist selbstverständlich, allerdings auch kaum zu erwarten.



Naja, ich finde, wenn man sich schon die Mühe macht, einen neuen CGI-Motion-Captured Alien einzuführen, dann sollte dessen Rolle in der Geschichte schon originell sein und sich von dem abheben, was man bisher gesehen hat - und zwar nicht (nur) optisch. Deshalb gefällt mir Wattoo besser als Maz: So jemanden gab es im bisher gezeigten SW-Universum nicht, und er erfüllt die ihm zugedachte Rolle ausgezeichnet, genauso wie beispielsweise Sebulba. Maz empfinde ich als Verschwendung. Sie hebt sich zu wenig von bisher gezeigtem ab - vielleicht ändert dies ja mit den nächsten Filmen, aber bis dahin...


----------



## SebastianW1989 (22. Dezember 2015)

@MatthiasDammes
 

Ein schöner Artikel, er beleuchtet das große Problem des Films sehr genau. Deswegen wird" jeder" Star Wars Fan mit dem Film sicherlich auch nicht glücklich. Das wird mit jedem Tag auch leider immer deutlicher.

 Die Bilder und der Cast sind größtenteils überzeugend. Man kann auch eigentlich nicht sagen das man die Story schlecht findet, sonst würde man A NEW HOPE ja theoretisch auch nicht mögen. Es ist für mich sehr schwierig den Film zu beurteilen, ich bin ziemlich gespalten. Ich mag die Charaktere, hab aber einfach nicht den Drang diesen Film nochmal zu sehen. Warum? Weil ich das wesentlich bessere Original schon kenne. Das Erwachen der Macht hat für mich neben dem Remakecharakter auch weitere Kinderkrankheiten, wie den aufgezwungenen, deplatzierten "JJ Abrams Star Trek Humor". An einigen stellen hat mich das einfach komplett aus dem Film rausgerissen. An manchen Stellen wirkt der Film deshalb auch irgendwie wie eine Parodie. Fast noch schlimmer ist da nur die Starkiller Base und die Art und Weise wie diese zerstört wird. Wie gesagt, der Remakecharakter ist fast schon erbärmlich frech hoch. 

JJ Abrams hat einen bekannten Plot genutzt und nur wenige Details verändert. Dadurch fehlt dem Film auch jegliche Magie, er entwickelt kaum etwas eigenständiges, er zitiert nur. Er bringt dem Zuschauer auch nicht nachvollziehbar bei wie Rey ihre Fähigkeiten bekommt. Es wirkt halt alles irgendwie mittelmäßig kopiert. Das einzige was den Film für mich noch einigermaßen rettet ist der Cast. Man kann den Prequels ja vieles vorwerfen, aber immerhin hat man da was neues gesehen. Und mit einem guten Regisseur wären die Filme wohl auch ziemlich gut geworden. Aber bei diesem Film hier fehlt mir einfach die Kreativität, er gibt mir keinen Anreiz. Es ist so gesehen ein ordentlicher - guter Blockbuster, mehr leider nicht. Ich sehe ihn mir 1-2 mal an und gut ist. Schade, so ist er dann für mich und vielen anderen eher eine Enttäuschung. Das er dennoch der Film des Jahres werden könnte liegt leider auch an der schwachen Konkurrenz. 2015 ist halt leider kein "optimales" Kinojahr.


----------



## Frullo (23. Dezember 2015)

SebastianW1989 schrieb:


> Das er dennoch der Film des Jahres werden könnte liegt leider auch an der schwachen Konkurrenz. 2015 ist halt leider kein "optimales" Kinojahr.



Da hoffe ich doch schwer, dass er von "Der Marsianer" geschlagen wird - ein um Lichtjahre überlegener Film.


----------



## devilsreject (23. Dezember 2015)

Endlich gesehen, und ich muss sagen er hat mir gefallen. Allerdings wird er sehr schnell erzählt, sodass die Personen sich nicht stimmig anfühlen. Am schlimmsten fand ich Kylo Ren, der Typ ist ein naives Kind, der wirkt als hätte der die Schule nach der ersten Klasse abgebrochen. Rey und Finn machen nen super Job, finde die beiden sogar passend komisch. Man hätte sich die Zerstörung des GigaSterns vielleicht sparen sollen und anstelle dessen vielleicht mehr wert auf die Personen legen sollen um ein Feeling zu schaffen. Naja Abrams halt. Alles in allem führt er die Saga fort, und das alleine freut mich. Bin gespannt was uns Disney noch so liefert aus dem StarWars Universum.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Marsianer ist aber wiederum eine eher schlechte Verfilmung eines wirklich guten Buches ... aus dem Grund kann Marsianer einfach nicht punkten. 

Wir waren gestern im Kino und haben uns Ep. 7 angesehen, sehr guter Film ... Rey ist schon ein heißes Stück, allerdings muss ich mich der Kritik von Matthias anschließen: alles wirkte sehr bekannt. Das ist mMn aber der einzig echte Negativpunkt am 7. Teil.

Mir hat die visuelle Seite vom Film sehr gut gefallen, ein riesiger Sternenzerstörer in der Wüste ... awesome. 

Außerdem fand ich es sehr, sehr positiv, wie der technische Aspekt in Hinblick auf Teil 6 gelöst wurde ... die Schaltzentralen in der Starkiller Base, die Übersichtskarte beim Widerstand ... modern, aber dennoch retro und fast eine nahtlose Weiterführung der ursprünglichen Triologie.

Außerdem fand ich die vielen kleinen mehr oder minder versteckten Anspielungen auf die alten Teile lustig, 3D Holo Chess, Fin, der diese schwebende Kugel in der Hand hat und achtlos wegwirft -> mit diesen Kugeln hat Luke das erste mal mit Obi Wan im Falcon die "Macht" erprobt, als er Blind die Laser abwehren sollte.

Außerdem ... habt ihr Snoop Dogg gesehen?


----------



## devilsreject (23. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Auf Star Wars passt dieser wissenschaftliche Ansatz jedoch überhaupt nicht.
> Star Wars ist eine Welt der Magie, eine Welt mit Prinzessinen und alten weisen Zauberern, voller Mythologie.
> Die Techologie steht zu keinem Zeitpunkt im Vordergrund und ist stets nur ein Mittel zum Zweck, ohne jemals die Macht auszustrahlen, wie in einer richtigen Science-Fiction.
> 
> Ein Zitat von George Lucas aus dem original Script von Episode 4.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Man kann die Filme 1-7 sehen ohne eine wirkliche Entwicklung feststellen zu können. Technisch scheint sich da kaum was zu tun, zumindest nicht offensichtlich. Auch vom Kleidungsstil wirken da viele Personen wie die alten Römer oder Griechen. Bin mir jetzt garnicht sicher ob BB8 nun eine weiterentwicklung ist, wirken tut er jedenfalls nicht so. Auch wenn ich die kleine Kugel mag, wirkt er so unbeholfen und wirkt so unpraktisch wenn er so durch die Landschaft rollt


----------



## Frullo (23. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Marsianer ist aber wiederum eine eher schlechte Verfilmung eines wirklich guten Buches ... aus dem Grund kann Marsianer einfach nicht punkten.



Da ich das Buch nicht gelesen habe, kann ich Dir garantieren, dass der Film als eigenständiges Produkt funktioniert  Aber Du hast mich auf das Buch neugierig gemacht: Danke für den Lesetipp! 

Und: Kennst Du irgendeinen Film, der auf einem Buch basiert, bei dem das Buch nicht besser als der Film gewesen wäre?


----------



## Halsfeger (23. Dezember 2015)

Spoiler



Bin ich der einzige hier der der Meinung ist, dass Han Solo, (Held unserer Kindheit) nicht ein besseres Ende verdient hätte? Ich meine man kann doch diese Ikone nicht so billig sterben lassen, er fliegt ein Abgrund runter und finito? Das passt so nicht, Han Solo hat eine ordentliche Verabschiedung verdient, ein Begräbnis, eine längere Trauer Szene von Chewie. Das fühlt sich so an als hätte Herr Mickey Maus einfach mal auf unseren Helden gesch.... und Ihn krepieren lassen.

Irgendwie musste man der lahmen Handlung wohl noch etwas Dramatik geben und hat noch schnell einen Helden sterben lassen... naja


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da ich das Buch nicht gelesen habe, kann ich Dir garantieren, dass der Film als eigenständiges Produkt funktioniert


Ja ... aber nicht wenn du zwei Wochen vorher im Urlaub das Buch gelesen hast. 

Des Weiteren wurden Dinge gekürzt, die man nicht hätte kürzen brauchen und wichtige Stellen im Buch überhaupt nicht gezeigt, ich sag mal mit ~5 Min. mehr Spielzeit hätte man das Buch fast 1:1 umsetzen können & es wäre mMn ein deutlich besserer Film gewesen.



> Aber Du hast mich auf das Buch neugierig gemacht: Danke für den Lesetipp!


Gern.



> Und: Kennst Du irgendeinen Film, der auf einem Buch basiert, bei dem das Buch nicht besser als der Film gewesen wäre?


Bin ich ehrlich ... fällt mir ad hoc nichts ein, aber ändert ja leider nichts beim Marsianer. Dem Buch hätte ich eine glatte 1 gegeben, dem Film eine 2+ wenn man das Buch nicht kennt. Kennt man das Buch, ist der Film leider nur eine 2-.


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und: Kennst Du irgendeinen Film, der auf einem Buch basiert, bei dem das Buch nicht besser als der Film gewesen wäre?



Solaris, Stalker, Screamers, Blade Runner


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde _das Leben des Brian _unterhaltsamer als die Bibel - zählt das auch?


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt garnicht sicher ob BB8 nun eine weiterentwicklung ist, wirken tut er jedenfalls nicht so. Auch wenn ich die kleine Kugel mag, wirkt er so unbeholfen und wirkt so unpraktisch wenn er so durch die Landschaft rollt



Ist wohl einfach kein Droide, der dafür gemacht ist durch Landschaften zu rollen  Auf Raumschiffen oder Stationen mit glattem, soliden Untergrund passt die Form schon eher.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2015)

Hä? Gerade auf unwegsamen Gelände ist die Kugelform gegenüber anderen Droiden wie C-3PO und R2-D2 doch enorm überlegen.


----------



## Frullo (23. Dezember 2015)

Halsfeger schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bin ich der einzige hier der der Meinung ist, dass Han Solo, (Held unserer Kindheit) nicht ein besseres Ende verdient hätte?





Spoiler



Gefühlsmässig, ja, aber zur Geschichte passt es eben. Er weiss ja wohl, dass er sein Leben aufs Spiel setzt - was ich um meinen Sohn zu retten auch tun würde. Von daher, durchaus heldenhaft. 
Aber es wäre mir schon lieber gewesen wenn er den Falken mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht irgendwo reingerammt hätte wo's wirklich weh tut. Wäre dem Held meiner Kindheit angemessener gewesen. Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, dass irgendwann Mal Reynolds einen solchen Tod stirbt


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Frullo ... Spoiler?


----------



## Frullo (23. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Frullo ... Spoiler?



Du hast aber schon gesehen, was der Titel dieses Threads ist, oder?

Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Mein Problem mit der Story - Kolumne mit massiven Spoilern



Es gibt ja einen Spoiler-freien Thread: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Wenn die Macht wieder Spaß macht - Film-Fazit  in dem ich eine komplett Spoiler-freie Review reingestellt habe.

Aber falls ich mich jetzt hier irgendwo Demenz-mässig irre, dann macht mich bitte darauf aufmerksam - will bloss keinem den Spass am Film verderben


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Du hast Recht, dass der eigentliche Beitrag "massig" Spoiler enthält ... aber ich finde, man kann auch in solchen Threads wichtige Dinge in der Story ruhig mit einem Spoiler markieren.

Man weiß nie, ob sich jemand verklickt und plötzlich in diesem Thread landet und plötzlich liest, dass JarJar Binks der Halbbruder von Darth Vader ist. Ich mein, sind wir ehrlich, das würde jeden schockieren und sprachlos zurücklassen!


----------



## Frullo (23. Dezember 2015)

Nimmst Du Dir denn jetzt auch die Zeit alle anderen Beiträge in diesem Thread auf Spoiler hin zu prüfen und entsprechend umzugestalten?


----------



## Exar-K (23. Dezember 2015)

SebastianW1989 schrieb:


> Das er dennoch der Film des Jahres werden könnte liegt leider auch an der schwachen Konkurrenz. 2015 ist halt leider kein "optimales" Kinojahr.


2014 hatte eine höhere Dichte toller Filme zu bieten, das stimmt.
Da waren richtige Kracher dabei wie z.B. Birdman, Grand Budapest Hotel, oder auch Whiplash, Guardians of the Galaxy und Imitation Game.

Dieses Jahr fehlten mir noch die ganz großen Überflieger
Allerdings habe ich Streifen wie The Revenant, Sicario, Hateful 8, Marsianer, Bridge of Spies, oder Alles steht Kopf bislang nicht gesehen.
Mein Film des Jahres wird Episode 7 dennoch nicht, da hat mich z.B. Mad Max doch mehr überzeugt.
Auch Ant-Man, Rogue Nation, Ex Machina und Kingsman konnten mich einen Hauch besser unterhalten.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nimmst Du Dir denn jetzt auch die Zeit alle anderen Beiträge in diesem Thread auf Spoiler hin zu prüfen und entsprechend umzugestalten?



Schweig still!


----------



## Frullo (23. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schweig still!



Na, dann ändere ich doch einfach mal mein Profilbild, wenn ich schon nicht spoilern darf


----------



## Frullo (23. Dezember 2015)

Ah ja, und da wir ja von Spoilern so fasziniert sind, habe ich noch einen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz heissen zu VIII!!!!   



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Dezember 2015)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich Streifen wie The Revenant, Sicario, Hateful 8, Marsianer, Bridge of Spies, oder Alles steht Kopf bislang nicht gesehen.
> Mein Film des Jahres wird Episode 7 dennoch nicht, da hat mich z.B. Mad Max doch mehr überzeugt.
> Auch Ant-Man, Rogue Nation, Ex Machina und Kingsman konnten mich einen Hauch besser unterhalten.



Hateful 8 und Revenant kommen ja hierzulande aber auch erst nächstes Jahr raus 
Für mich ist Episode 7 Film des Jahres, wobei Mad Max da eigentlich gleich auf ist. Dahinter kommt dann erst mal sehr lange nichts mehr, gab echt schon bessere Kinojahre.


----------



## SebastianW1989 (23. Dezember 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ah ja, und da wir ja von Spoilern so fasziniert sind, habe ich noch einen gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz heissen zu VIII!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was mich auch wundert: Warum hat man so eine talentierte Schauspielerin wie Gwendoline Christie eigentlich ins Boot geholt? Hat sie in dem Film irgendwas gemacht? Ich mein außer (als "Captain") dafür gesorgt, das tausende ihrer Soldaten draufgehen?


----------



## Telekraft (23. Dezember 2015)

Meine anfangs Euphorie hat mich inzwischen auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück gebracht. Klar, als Star Wars Fan der ersten Stunde hatte ich sogar etwas Pipi in den Augen. Einen Tag danach sehe ich den Film aber zunehmend immer kritischer. Es passt einfach nicht zusammen..... Nach Episode 6 bin ich jedenfalls davon ausgegangen das das Imperium nahezu ausgelöscht wurde, Darth Vader war tot und der Imperator müsste eigentlich den Sturz nicht überlebt haben. Nehmen wir aber mal an er hätte den Sturz überlebt - kann sich das Imperium so schnell neu formieren und sogar einen noch größeren Todesstern bauen? Es vergingen ja nur 30 Jahre zwischen Episode 6 und 7.... Ist es möglich sich in so kurzer Zeit so stark neu zu formieren?? Mit dem Slogan "Das Erwachen der Macht" hätte ich mir ein deutlich langsameres Tempo gewünscht, ein langsames Erwachen der dunklen Seite der Macht und nicht das Erwachen der Macht von Ray. Sorry, dass Ray so schnell und so perfekt mit der Macht umgehen konnte ist sehr übertrieben und lässt alle anderen Jedi neben Ray total erblassen. Luke Skywalker hatte sich jedenfalls neben Yoda deutlich "ungeschickter" angestellt..... Insgesamt ist das Erwachen der Macht das bessere Star Wars als noch Episode 1-3, obwohl Episode 1-3 die Vorgeschichte glaubwürdiger als Episode 7 erzählt hat, mit den originalen ersten drei Episoden kann aber auch Episode 7 nicht wirklich mithalten. Es ist mir natürlich auch bewusst, dass man 1977 Star Wars mit keinen anderen Film vergleichen konnte und das diese Filme absolut einzigartig waren, was natürlich auf den Zuschauer beeindruckender wirk als wenn man heute ins Kino geht. Ich war ja durchaus emotional berührt als man die Helden der ersten Teile sah, ich würde den Film auch gerne durch die Bank loben, wenn da nicht diese dämlichen Logiklöcher wären welche den Gesamteindruck leider verblassen lassen....


Einen muss ich aber noch los werden..... Die tollen Dialoge.... "Hast du einen Knall" aus Episode 1 war schon hart. Aber: "bist du fertig?". Oder: "wars das?" War echt peinlich..... Den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Ich spreche die Szene an bei der Poe von Kylo Ren verhört wurde. Dämlichere Dialoge hätte man sich nicht einfallen lassen können....


Auch das muss ich noch los werden.... Darth Vader war bis zum Ende eine Person vor der man Angst hatte, vor der man Respekt hatte, welche durch den puren Anblick ein beklemmendes Gefühl auslöste. Darth Maul war ein Witz.... Kylo Ren löste allerdings eine gewisse Darth Vader Ehrfurcht aus was total klasse war. Endlich wieder ein Darth Vader! Hätte er bloß nicht den Helm abgenommen.... Ich finde das solche frühzeitigen Enthüllungen viel zerstörten. Meine Ehrfurcht ist weg, weil ich jetzt nur noch den kleinen Bengel vor mir sehe. Es ist eigentlich ein altes Gesetzt das man so lange wie möglich das wahre Gesicht von verhüllten Charaktere zurück hält. Wir Menschen nehmen ein menschliches Gesicht einfach weniger bedrohlich wahr als das Unbekannte. Schade....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Darth Maul war ein Witz....



Also Darth Maul hatte wesentlich mehr Präsenz als Charakter der dunklen Seite als Kylo es jemals haben wird.


----------



## Telekraft (23. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also Darth Maul hatte wesentlich mehr Präsenz als Charakter der dunklen Seite als Kylo es jemals haben wird.



Ja, nachdem die Maske sozusagen gefallen ist würde ich dir auch recht geben. Vorher fand ich Kylo Ren allerdings beeindruckender. Ich stelle mir einfach Darth Vader und den Imperator vor, daneben wirkt Darth Maul wie ein Hampelmann. Die alten Star Wars Teile verzichteten komplett auf derartige Zirkus Einlagen (Saltos etc.) da wirkte bereits das einfache erscheinen der Antagonistin wie z.B. Darth Vader in den ersten Minuten von Episode 4. Das ist auch was mich an den neuen Teilen so stört, der Zuschauer muss nicht mehr selber denken, dem Zuschauer wird alles gezeigt und erklärt, zu viel für meinen Geschmack, dass mystische an einem Film sollte weitgehend mystisch bleiben, zu viele Details und Erklärungen können einfach zu viel zerstören. Das schlimmste was die neuen Star Wars Filme verbrochen hatten waren die "Mediclorianer" und die unbefleckte Empfängnis. Das war zu viel des guten.....


Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin ein großer Fan der ersten Episoden und das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund warum ich mit den neuen Episoden inkl. Episode 7 so meine Probleme habe. Es ist wie ein sehr guter Wein der versucht wird noch besser zu machen. Das eigentliche Rezept sollte man halt einfach nicht verändern.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Einen muss ich aber noch los werden..... Die tollen Dialoge.... "Hast du einen Knall" aus Episode 1 war schon hart. Aber: "bist du fertig?". Oder: "wars das?" War echt peinlich..... Den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Ich spreche die Szene an bei der Poe von Kylo Ren verhört wurde. Dämlichere Dialoge hätte man sich nicht einfallen lassen können....



Das war Absicht, Poe wollte Kylo provozieren, anstacheln, wütend machen, denn er wusste dass er nicht getötet wird von ihm, zumindest solange er nicht wusste wo der Droide (BB-8) mit den Plänen ist. Und Ren war sichtlich leicht zu provozieren, dass sah man spätestens, als er durchdrehte und mit seinem Schwert alles zu Klump haute, als der eine Offizier (es war nicht Hux) ihm sagte dass Poe entkam, zusammen mit dem Stormtropper FN-2187 (Finn)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Die alten Star Wars Teile verzichteten komplett auf derartige Zirkus Einlagen (Saltos etc.)



Die Choreografien der Lichtschwertkämpfe waren in E4-6 aufgrund des Kostüms von Darth Vader eher eingeschränkt.
Man kann über die Prequel-Trilogie ja viel berechtigte Kritik äußern, aber das Duel of the Fates ist noch immer der beste Lichtschwertkampf den es je gegeben hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> aber das Duel of the Fates ist noch immer der beste Lichtschwertkampf den es je gegeben hat.



von der Dynamic fand ich das Duell auf Mustafar noch nen Hauch stärker (zumindest stellenweise, gab auch ein paar seltsame Momente wie das "Gegenseitig per Macht wegstoßen" im Kontrollraum)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> von der Dynamic fand ich das Duell auf Mustafar noch nen Hauch stärker (zumindest stellenweise, gab auch ein paar seltsame Momente wie das "Gegenseitig per Macht wegstoßen" im Kontrollraum)


Obi Vs. Anakin - japp, choreografisch der beste Lichtschwert-Fight bisher. Zwar hat es Lucas mit seinem SFX-Getöse und einigen "Größer, lauter, noch unglaublicher"-Steigerungen wie die sich vor sich hin schmelzende Anlage etwas übertrieben, aber mit den beiden gut vorbereiteten Darstellern hat man ein sehr erinnerungsstarkes "Lehrer-Schüler"-Duell geschaffen.

Maul Vs. Obi/Qui-Gon war zwar auch nicht übel, aber zu oft durch die Parallel-Kämpfe von Padme und Anakin-Boy unterbrochen. Dadurch wirkte der ganze Fight recht kurz, und der Sieg Obis über Maul hatte wegen des zu plötzlichen Abschlusses (wie Obi sich aus der hangelnden Position "hochschleudert" sah außerdem sehr schlecht getrickst aus) nicht die Dramatik wie der über Anakin.


----------



## Telekraft (23. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Choreografien der Lichtschwertkämpfe waren in E4-6 aufgrund des Kostüms von Darth Vader eher eingeschränkt.
> Man kann über die Prequel-Trilogie ja viel berechtigte Kritik äußern, aber das Duel of the Fates ist noch immer der beste Lichtschwertkampf den es je gegeben hat.



Das ist eben das was ich bereits meinte. Das Duel of the Fates sieht natürlich fürs Auge klasse aus. Auch mit der Geschwindigkeit mit der gekämpft wird sieht beeindruckend aus. Dennoch, mein persönliches Lichtschwert Highlight war als Luke gegen Vader im Todesstern (Episode 5) gekämpft hat. Diese Szene war so dramatisch, einfach weil der Imperator Luke fast vernichtet hätte, hätte Vader seinen Sohn am Ende nicht gerettet. Das hat alles perfekt funktioniert und das ohne übertriebene artistische und akrobatische Einlagen. Ich habe eigentlich darauf gewartet das Kylo Ren am Ende einfach über den Abgrund springt um mit Ray weiter kämpfen zu können. In Episode 1 war das kein Problem, selbst für Joda war es kein Problem. Aber für Kylo? Wo er doch sogar einen Laserstrahl auffangen kann... Es passt einfach nicht...



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das war Absicht, Poe wollte Kylo provozieren, anstacheln, wütend machen, denn er wusste dass er nicht getötet wird von ihm, zumindest solange er nicht wusste wo der Droide (BB- mit den Plänen ist. Und Ren war sichtlich leicht zu provozieren, dass sah man spätestens, als er durchdrehte und mit seinem Schwert alles zu Klump haute, als der eine Offizier (es war nicht Hux) ihm sagte dass Poe entkam, zusammen mit dem Stormtropper FN-2187 (Finn)



Das wäre natürlich eine Erklärung. Ich denke aber, kein Mensch würde in dieser Situation so reagieren. Es reicht ja schon der Gedanke das man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weiter gequält wird.


----------



## SebastianW1989 (24. Dezember 2015)

Duel of Fate hatte (meiner Meinung nach) einfach die richtige "Dosis" an Choreographie. Und obwohl ich Anakin vs. Obi Wan auch mag, finde ich das er stellenweise mehr wie ein Tanz als ein Kampf wirkt.



PureLoci schrieb:


> Mann bin ich froh, nicht bei diesem Film mitgewirkt zu haben. Das ist wiedermal ein Beispiel dafür, dass man es den Leuten nicht Recht machen kann. Alle wollten doch wieder das "richtige" Star Wars (meiner Meinung eine subjektive Herangehensweise). Jetzt bekommen es sie und es wird gemeckert das doch alles sehr vertraut ist.





pinkDIVApunk schrieb:


> Dein Review ist so weit in Ordnung... nur verstehe ich nicht warum so viele Leute an der Story etwas auszusetzen haben.....
> Die meisten Menschen haben in dem totalen Überfluss in dem wir rein filmtechnisch leben verlernt sich einfach über etwas zu freuen. Eine geile Geschichte, gute Schauspieler .....
> 
> Was die Wiederholung bzw die Ähnlichkeit mancher Situationen angeht..... also mal ehrlich ... dann müsste ich jeden Krimi kritisieren weil wieder etwas geklaut werden sollte, die Welt zerstört werden sollte oder jemand entführt wurde..... hmmmmm 5millionen mal gesehen.... aber bei "erwachen der macht" ist es schlimm einen weiteren sandigen Planeten zu haben..... weiß nicht.



Hier muss ich dann aber mal einhaken, Dieses abblockende Verhalten ist nämlich keine Seltenheit.

Das verschiedene Filme, verschiedene Szenarien aus anderen Filmen kopieren kann man hier doch nicht ernsthaft als Beispiel aufführen. Denn hier wurde ein Film aus dem eigenen Franchise kopiert. 

Es ist super das er sich wieder etwas mehr wie die alten Teile anfühlt, daran haben doch die wenigsten etwas auszusetzen. Es geht den meisten Leuten doch darum, dass der Film offensichtlich fast eine exakte Kopie von "A NEW HOPE" ist. Der FIlm baut deshalb doch kaum Spannung auf weil man aufgrund der Story doch sowieso weiß was passiert. Ich mein, Hand auf´s Herz, hat hier irgendjemand Han´s tot nicht kommen sehen? Hat irgendjemand nicht geahnt wie die Starkiller Base zerstört wird? 

Es war wirklich schön Han & Chewie zu sehen. BB 8 ist (meiner Meinung nach) der heimliche Star des Films, aber es krankt halt eben einfach an der Story. Und die Story ist eben das wichtigste an einem guten Film. Deshalb hat man doch die alten Teile lieben und schätzen gelernt. Deshalb schaut man sich die Filme immer wieder an. Sie sind einfach anders & kreativ, sie haben einfach was magisches. Das Erwachen der Macht ist weder kreativ, noch hat der Film etwas magisches an sich. Er unterhält zwar und es gibt auch ein paar schöne Momente, aber am Ende ist er doch einfach nur ordentliches - gutes Popcorn Kino, weil er alte Kost nur aufwärmt und mit anderen Charakteren besetzt. Ob das reicht um ein würdiger Nachfolger zu sein?


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Sorry, dass Ray so schnell und so perfekt mit der Macht umgehen konnte ist sehr übertrieben und lässt alle anderen Jedi neben Ray total erblassen. Luke Skywalker hatte sich jedenfalls neben Yoda deutlich "ungeschickter" angestellt.....



Es gibt ja die Theorie, dass Rey bereits als Kind zum Teil ausgebildet wurde, aber dann nach Jakku geschickt wurde. Wenn diese Teile ihrer früheren Ausbildung durch die Berührung mit der Macht durch Kylo Ren wieder aktiviert worden, ist das eigentlich gar nicht mal unglaubwürdig. 
Ich finde man kann Rey diese Stärke in der Macht durchaus abnehmen. Wenn sie Lukes Tochter sein sollte, kommt da eine natürliche Begabung dazu. Anakin vollbringt in Episode 1 auch schon als Kind völlig unmögliche Sachen, Luke zerstört in Ep 4 den Todesstern und das auch praktisch obwohl er erst seit kurzer Zeit von Tattoine runter ist.



> Einen muss ich aber noch los werden..... Die tollen Dialoge.... "Hast du einen Knall" aus Episode 1 war schon hart. Aber: "bist du fertig?". Oder: "wars das?" War echt peinlich..... Den genauen Wortlaut weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Ich spreche die Szene an bei der Poe von Kylo Ren verhört wurde. Dämlichere Dialoge hätte man sich nicht einfallen lassen können....



Dialoge fand ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht störend. Aber nach "Ich mag Sand nicht" und "Ich könnte schon einmal vorfliegen und das Kinderzimmer einrichten" geht es eben auch nicht mehr weiter runter. 



> Auch das muss ich noch los werden.... Darth Vader war bis zum Ende eine Person vor der man Angst hatte, vor der man Respekt hatte, welche durch den puren Anblick ein beklemmendes Gefühl auslöste. Darth Maul war ein Witz.... Kylo Ren löste allerdings eine gewisse Darth Vader Ehrfurcht aus was total klasse war. Endlich wieder ein Darth Vader! Hätte er bloß nicht den Helm abgenommen.... Ich finde das solche frühzeitigen Enthüllungen viel zerstörten. Meine Ehrfurcht ist weg, weil ich jetzt nur noch den kleinen Bengel vor mir sehe. Es ist eigentlich ein altes Gesetzt das man so lange wie möglich das wahre Gesicht von verhüllten Charaktere zurück hält. Wir Menschen nehmen ein menschliches Gesicht einfach weniger bedrohlich wahr als das Unbekannte. Schade....



Aber sieh es doch mal so. Wenn er den Helm aufbehalten hätte, hätten sich alle darüber beschwert, dass er nur ein Vader-Fake ist  Man findet immer was um sich zu beschweren. 
Und so hat man einen menschlichen Bösewicht, der tatsächlich mal interessant ist. Das "Böse" hat eben auch meistens ein menschliches Gesicht. 
Darth Maul hat beeindruckend ausgesehen, war aber letztlich eindimensional. 
Und zu dem möglichen Sprung am Ende - Kylo Ren war schwer verletzt, ich glaube also nicht, dass er dazu noch in der Lage gewesen wäre.


----------



## SebastianW1989 (24. Dezember 2015)

Kylo hätte auch erst den Helm abnehmen sollen als er Han gegenüber stand. Vorher bestand doch nicht wirklich ein Grund. Das hätte der Szene wohl noch mehr Gewicht gegeben.


----------



## Holyangel (27. Dezember 2015)

Hab den Film heute gesehen, ich fand ihn ganz gut eigendlich auch wenn ich mit der Kritik konform bin. Insgesamt war er aber schön anzuschaun und das ist erstmal das wichtigste für den ersten Teil einer neuen trilogie, dass das nicht versaut wird.
Zur Vermutung, Rey könnte Luks Tochter sein halte ich mal wenig und hoffe auf ein nein. Eigendlich sollten Jedis sich ja nicht fortpflanzen, wenn ich mich nicht irre?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Eigendlich sollten Jedis sich ja nicht fortpflanzen, wenn ich mich nicht irre?



Sie haben die Regel, keine persönlichen Bindungen einzugehen.
Aber es gibt genug Gegenbeispiele, die zeigen, dass sich auch viele Jedi nicht daran gehalten haben.


----------



## Telekraft (27. Dezember 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Zur Vermutung, Rey könnte Luks Tochter sein halte ich mal wenig und hoffe auf ein nein. Eigendlich sollten Jedis sich ja nicht fortpflanzen, wenn ich mich nicht irre?



Das würde aber aus meiner Sicht Sinn ergeben, da es ja keine weitere Erklärung dafür gibt warum Ray mit der Macht so gut umgehen kann. Und um ehrlich zu sein möchte ich diese Frage in den nächsten Episoden beantwortet haben, da es für mich derzeit total unlogisch ist.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2015)

*Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Mein Problem mit der Story - Kolumne mit ...*

Naja Episode VIII erscheint ja erst Ende 2017. Dazwischen soll es aber einen anderen SW-Film (Spin Of) geben, der nichts mit der neuen Triolgie zu tun haben soll, wenn ich Walt Disney richtig verstanden habe. 

Ich bezweifle daher mal, daß sich der Spin of um Rey, Luke und die bekannten Charaktere drehen wird. Imho wäre der eher ideal für das EU.


----------



## HanFred (27. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Episode VIII erscheint ja erst Ende 2017. Dazwischen soll es aber einen anderen SW-Film (Spin Of) geben, wenn ich Walt Disney richtig verstanden habe.


Ein Film über Han Solo, habe ich vernommen. Aber das ist Hörensagen, da ich kein Fan bin, ist mein Informationsgrad diesbezüglich eher bescheiden.
Was Rey angeht, haben wir übrigens noch eine andere These aufgestellt. Die könnte schlicht und ergreifend ein Zögling von Luke und die einzige überlebende des Massakers von Kylo Ren sein, worauf sie ausgesetzt und ihr die Erinnerung geraubt wurde, damit sie weiterleben kann oder um sie später zu "reaktivieren". Das hiesse, dass sie den Umgang mit der Macht als Kind effektiv bis zu einem gewissen Grad gelernt hatte und später eben darauf zurückgreifen kann.
Sie kann natürlich auch nur Lukes Tochter sein, trotzdem wäre es unlogisch, dass sie die Macht "einfach so" beherrscht, da sowohl Anakin als auch Luke doch ziemlich lange gebraucht hatten, um sie zu erlernen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Episode VIII erscheint ja erst Ende 2017. Dazwischen soll es aber einen anderen SW-Film (Spin Of) geben, der nichts mit der neuen Triolgie zu tun haben soll, wenn ich Walt Disney richtig verstanden habe.



Episode VIII kommt am 26. Mai 2017 in die Kinos.
Davor wird es am 15. Dezember 2016 Star Wars: Rogue One geben.
Ein Film über eine Rebellengruppe, der vor Episode IV spielt und beleuchtet, wie die Rebellen in den Besitz der Pläne des Todessterns gekommen sind.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Episode VIII erscheint ja erst Ende 2017. Dazwischen soll es aber einen anderen SW-Film (Spin Of) geben, der nichts mit der neuen Triolgie zu tun haben soll, wenn ich Walt Disney richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Ich bezweifle daher mal, daß sich der Spin of um Rey, Luke und die bekannten Charaktere drehen wird. Imho wäre der eher ideal für das EU.



der erste Spin-Off Film tut es sicher nicht, denn "Rogue One" spielt zwischen III und IV (aber viel näher an IV) und dreht sich wohl darum, wie die Rebellen an die Pläne des ersten Todessterns gelangten.
Spin-Off 2 fällt auch flach, weil das wird ein "Young Han Solo" Film

edit: ich hätte wohl erstmal die Seite aktualisieren sollen, bevor ich das geschrieben hab


----------



## HanFred (27. Dezember 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Spin-Off 2 fällt auch flach, weil das wird ein "Young Han Solo" Film



Ach, der zweite war das. Da sieht man mal, wie schlecht ich informiert bin.


----------



## BiJay (27. Dezember 2015)

Konnte mir gestern den Film ansehen und fand ihn wirklich sehr gut. Gefiel mir ehrlich gesagt mehr als alle restlichen Star Wars Episoden, ich war aber auch nie ein großer Star Wars Fan und ich mag dafür tolle Spezialeffekte. Die Stroy-Parallelen sind mir im Film auch schnell aufgefallen, aber offensichtlich ist es auch total gewollt. Finde ich persönlich auch keineswegs negativ.



Telekraft schrieb:


> Das würde aber aus meiner Sicht Sinn ergeben, da es ja keine weitere Erklärung dafür gibt warum Ray mit der Macht so gut umgehen kann. Und um ehrlich zu sein möchte ich diese Frage in den nächsten Episoden beantwortet haben, da es für mich derzeit total unlogisch ist.


Der Umgang mit der Macht muss nicht vererbt werden. Das kann einem auch so in die Wiege gelegt werden. In Episode VII wurde aber Wert auf die Umstände ihrer Eltern gelegt, also scheint sie doch irgendeine Verbindung mit bekannten Personen zu haben. Ich hoffe aber auch, dass es nicht gleich das offensichtliche ist, dass sie die Tochter von Luke ist.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Episode VIII kommt am 26. Mai 2017 in die Kinos.
> Davor wird es am 15. Dezember 2016 Star Wars: Rogue One geben.
> Ein Film über eine Rebellengruppe, der vor Episode IV spielt und beleuchtet, wie die Rebellen in den Besitz der Pläne des Todessterns gekommen sind.



Ok doch etwas eher als ich zu glauben vernommen hatte.  Thx.


----------



## Holyangel (28. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Das würde aber aus meiner Sicht Sinn ergeben, da es ja keine weitere Erklärung dafür gibt warum Ray mit der Macht so gut umgehen kann. Und um ehrlich zu sein möchte ich diese Frage in den nächsten Episoden beantwortet haben, da es für mich derzeit total unlogisch ist.



Ist aber auch nicht so, dass die Macht nur welche haben, die es von den Eltern geerbt haben.
Anakin war ja auch der erste seiner Linie, oder (kenne nur die Filme)?


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Ist aber auch nicht so, dass die Macht nur welche haben, die es von den Eltern geerbt haben.
> Anakin war ja auch der erste seiner Linie, oder (kenne nur die Filme)?



stimmt schon, das EU spielt eh keine Rolle mehr, aber selbst da gabs glaub ich keine/n direkten Skywalker-Vorfahren der/die machtsensitiv war, Shmi z.B. nicht und einen Vater hatte Anakin ja nicht (naja, die Midiclorianer  )


----------



## FalloutEffect (29. Dezember 2015)

Viel Wahres in dieser Kritik.  Als ich aus dem Kino rauskam, dachte ich auch ich hätte gerade eine Neuauflage der Episode 4 gesehen. An sich kein schlechter Film, aber auch keine Offenbarung. Für meinen Vater allerdings, ein Fan der ersten Stunde, war der Film eine herbe Enttäuschung. Was mir aber wirklich gefehlt hat, war ein starker Antagonist. Kylo Ren hat mich nicht überzeugt, die düstere Aura eines Darth Vaders hat er nun mal nicht und seine Emoausflüge sind irgendwie deplatziert.


----------



## Ralexand (30. Dezember 2015)

Evolverx schrieb:


> .Es ist ihm gelungen zu wiederholen was er schon mit dem Star Trek Reboot geschaft hat, nämlich jeden vorangegangenen Teil (zumindest für sichgenommen) zu übertreffen



Eher weniger. Vorallem Into Darkness hat so ziemlich garnix übertroffen. Wir können froh sei wenn dannach noch was gutes kommt - aber Paramount ist nur auf den schnellen Cash aus.



RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Solaris, Stalker, Screamers, Blade Runner



Ach du meine Güte - Stalker.  Hat den überhaupt jemand hier gesehen?  (Toller Film, btw. die Vorlage "Picknick am Wegesrand" fand ich aber  auch sehr gut.  )


----------



## Dosentier (30. Dezember 2015)

So, gestern habe ich den Film auch endlich gesehen.
Als erstes muss ich dazu sagen, ich bin zwar ein großer Star Wars Fan, zumindest von Episode 4-6.
Ich habe mich zwar für Episode 7 interessiert aber nicht wirklich drauf hin gefiebert, da ich mit dem Ende von dem 6ten Teil auch gut leben konnte.

Als erstes Mal ist EP7 für mich ,mehr eine Art großes Remake von Episode 4, das habe ich aber vorher schon gelesen.
Was mich sehr gestört hat, waren sehr viele Story und Logik Löcher, so wie der Finale Kampf am Ende.
Darüber hinaus fand ich auch Kylo Ren, (schreibt er sich so?) nachdem er seine Maske abgenommen hat, auch nicht mehr wirklich ernstzunehmend.
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit dabei immer das er aussieht wie eine Mischung aus J.D, von Scrubs und einen Jungen Professor Snape von Harry Potter.

Aber wie auch immer.

Der Film hat mich gut unterhalten aber hatte für mich nicht mehr viel mit den wirklichen Star Wars Filmen zu tun (Episode 4-6).
Ich fand ihn zwar etwas besser als Episode 1-3, aber teils den Humor der dort reingedrückt wurde, doch etwas zu viel des guten.
Es wirkte manchmal schon eher wie eine Parodie auf die Klassiker filme und sollte wohl alles etwas verharmlosen.

Ich warte zwar schon auf Episode 8 aber kann mir schon grob vorstellen, wie der Plot da wohl aussehen könnte.

Kurz um, ich bin nicht wirklich von dem Film enttäuscht worden aber er hat mich auch nicht sonderlich beeindruckt.
Aber davon ab, habe ich auch nichts erwartet und war sehr unvoreingenommen.


----------



## Telekraft (30. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal eine Kritik zu Episode 7 von N24:

"Das Erwachen der Macht": 14 Dinge, die an "Star Wars VII" nerven - N24.de

Harte Kritik, aber stellenweise hat der Autor recht....


----------



## BiJay (30. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Kritik zu Episode 7 von N24:
> 
> "Das Erwachen der Macht": 14 Dinge, die an "Star Wars VII" nerven - N24.de
> 
> Harte Kritik, aber stellenweise hat der Autor recht....


An vielen Stellen schreibt er aber auch großen Unfug.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Kritik zu Episode 7 von N24:
> 
> "Das Erwachen der Macht": 14 Dinge, die an "Star Wars VII" nerven - N24.de
> 
> Harte Kritik, aber stellenweise hat der Autor recht....



Der Artikel könnte auch genauso auf der Seite der BILD stehen, gleiches Niveau.
Nix gegen Kritik an dem Film, sofern sie begründet ist, aber in diesem Artikel steht fast ausschließlich Bullshit.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Dezember 2015)

Das ist alles teilweise sehr überspitzt ausformuliert.
Mit den grundlegenden Kritikpunkten hat der Autor aber irgendwo recht.


----------



## Telekraft (30. Dezember 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Der Artikel könnte auch genauso auf der Seite der BILD stehen, gleiches Niveau.
> Nix gegen Kritik an dem Film, sofern sie begründet ist, aber in diesem Artikel steht fast ausschließlich Bullshit.



Ich denke eher das der Autor mit seiner harschen Schreibweise zum nachdenken anregen möchte. Es gibt ja zu Episode 7 eigentlich nur positive Reviews, da muss man auch mal die zahlreichen Logiklöcher zur Sprache bringen wovon es leider zu viele gibt. Man kann ja auch gerne versuchen seine Kritikpunkte ins rechte Licht zu rücken, dürfte aber schwer werden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das der Autor mit seiner harschen Schreibweise zum nachdenken anregen möchte. Es gibt ja zu Episode 7 eigentlich nur positive Reviews, da muss man auch mal die zahlreichen Logiklöcher zur Sprache bringen wovon es leider zu viele gibt. Man kann ja auch gerne versuchen seine Kritikpunkte ins rechte Licht zu rücken, dürfte aber schwer werden.



Ich denke eher, dass der Autor versucht Klicks zu generieren, indem er den Film niedermacht. Viele der von ihm angesprochenen Punkte sind absolute unnötig zu kritisieren, weil bereits Erklärungen existieren bzw. es noch keine gibt, weil man sich noch etwas für weitere Filme aufheben will. 
Es ist wie gesagt ok Sachen zu kritisieren, wenn es begründen kann, und viele grundlegende Punkte kann ich auch nachvollziehen, aber einen Zeriss wie den von den verlinkten finde ich einfach nur unnötig. Der hat kein nobles Ziel ("zum Nachdenken anregen") sondern will einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit und Klicks.


----------



## REMO1 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Film die reinste Beleidigung für den Menschlichen Verstand...
Ich bin so was von enttäuscht.
Dieser Film ist so was von unlogisch, das man denken müßte, wer Star Wars mag, zieht sich jeden Tag die gleiche Folge von den Teletubbies rein.

Die Leute die den Film gut finden, sind für mich nicht besser wie der SUPER auftritt von Captain Phasma...

Wie zum Geier kommen diese guten Reviews bei manchen Leuten zusammen....
Hut hab vor denen die es überhaupt wagen journalistisch diesen Film ins rechten Licht zu rücken...

Schade um das Geld...
Wenn damals Episode 6 so gewesen wäre wie Episode 7 und wir dafür ca. 20€(40 D-Mark)(Hinfahrt/Parkgebühren/Eintritt) bezahlt hätten, dann wäre wohl Star Wars eine Geschichte aus einer weit fernen Galaxis geblieben für die sich noch nicht mal das MAD Magazin interessiert hätte...

Bin sooooooooo entäuscht......

Summa sumarum wenn Battlefront und Episode 7 den guten Geschmack des heutigen Konsumenten wieder spiegelt... Dann gute Nacht... Es lebe die Teletubbies...


Der Typ spricht mir aus dem Herzen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCRMxuLnnCA


----------



## TheRealBlade (30. Dezember 2015)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Film die reinste Beleidigung für den Menschlichen Verstand...
> Ich bin so was von enttäuscht.
> Dieser Film ist so was von unlogisch, das man denken müßte, wer Star Wars mag, zieht sich jeden Tag die gleiche Folge von den Teletubbies rein.
> ...




Was genau hat dir denn nicht gefallen? Denn außer "Find ich alles scheiße. Und die den Film gut finden, mögen wohl auch Teletubbies" hast du irgendwie nichts geschrieben oO


----------



## Telekraft (30. Dezember 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass der Autor versucht Klicks zu generieren, indem er den Film niedermacht. Viele der von ihm angesprochenen Punkte sind absolute unnötig zu kritisieren, weil bereits Erklärungen existieren bzw. es noch keine gibt, weil man sich noch etwas für weitere Filme aufheben will.
> Es ist wie gesagt ok Sachen zu kritisieren, wenn es begründen kann, und viele grundlegende Punkte kann ich auch nachvollziehen, aber einen Zeriss wie den von den verlinkten finde ich einfach nur unnötig. Der hat kein nobles Ziel ("zum Nachdenken anregen") sondern will einfach nur Aufmerksamkeit und Klicks.



Mein Fehler, dieses Review haben sogar drei Autoren verfasst, hat also wenig mit Aufmerksamkeit zu tun. Und wegen den Klicks, ich denke N24 hat da genug davon. Es kann also wirklich nur an der mangelnden Qualität des Films liegen um so eine Kritik verfassen zu müssen. Ich möchte selber Episode 7 mein Lob aussprechen, ich kann es aber nicht, da die zahlreichen Logiklöcher den Gesamteindruck stark verblassen lassen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2015)

Telekraft schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, dieses Review haben sogar drei Autoren verfasst, hat also wenig mit Aufmerksamkeit zu tun. Und wegen den Klicks, ich denke N24 hat da genug davon. Es kann also wirklich nur an der mangelnden Qualität des Films liegen um so eine Kritik verfassen zu müssen. Ich möchte selber Episode 7 mein Lob aussprechen, ich kann es aber nicht, da die zahlreichen Logiklöcher den Gesamteindruck stark verblassen lassen.



Ob es nun einer, drei oder sechzehn Autoren geschrieben haben - geht trotzdem nur um Aufmerksamkeit.
Genug Klicks? Süß das du glaubst, dass es das tatsächlich gibt. 
"Es kann also wirklich nur an der mangelnden Qualität des Films liegen" - ich könnte jetzt genausogut die, deutlich in der Mehrheit liegenden, extrem positiven Kritiken des Films verlinken und sagen "es kann also nur an der extrem tollen Qualität des Films liegen...."



TheRealBlade schrieb:


> Was genau hat dir denn nicht gefallen? Denn  außer "Find ich alles scheiße. Und die den Film gut finden, mögen wohl  auch Teletubbies" hast du irgendwie nichts geschrieben oO



Will man das wirklich hören? Da sieht man doch schon an der Schreibweise, dass da nur Quatsch kommen wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Dezember 2015)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> extrem positiven Kritiken des Films



Die total positiven Kritiken sind ebenso nicht ernst zu nehmen, wie die totalen Verrisse.
Der Film hat durchaus ernstzunehmende Mängel, die man nach Absetzen der Fanbrille (oder vielleicht auch gerade mit ihr) nicht wegdiskutieren kann.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die total positiven Kritiken sind ebenso nicht ernst zu nehmen, wie die totalen Verrisse.
> Der Film hat durchaus ernstzunehmende Mängel, die man nach Absetzen der Fanbrille (oder vielleicht auch gerade mit ihr) nicht wegdiskutieren kann.



Ich habe keine Aussage dazu gemacht, welche Kritiken ernst zunehmen sind und welche nicht. Nur darauf hinweisen wollen, dass ich genauso in die andere Richtung argumentieren könnte. Wenn man die Schiene fährt "es gibt schlechte Kritiken ergo stimmt was nicht", kann ich genauso gut auf die größtenteils positiven Kritiken hinweisen. 

Die "Mängel" sehe ich ja auch, wie bereits gesagt. Viele Kritiken verstehe ich, wie deine ja auch, selbst wenn ich es persönlich anders sehe bzw. den Film anders erlebe.
 Es kommt eben auf die Art und Weise an und darauf was man kritisiert. Der/Die N24-Kritiker hat durchaus teilweise ähnliche Grundlagen, übertreibt aber komplett, hängt sich an unnötigen Kleinigkeiten auf und offenbart einfach, dass man da direkt auf eine nach Klicks heischende Art und Weise rangegangen ist.


----------



## REMO1 (31. Dezember 2015)

Also schon allein für die Frage... Aber nun gut... es muss wohl an mir liegen...
-------------------------------

Ich muss jetzt nicht wirklich auf jeden eintzelnen Punkt eingehen oder ... Sonst sitze ich Stunden lang hier ... und Disney zählt weiter die Mäuse 
  Wer klicken kann ist klar im Vorteil...
Komm schon... Guckst Du Video... Und der geht noch nicht mal auf alle Punkte ein...
Vielleicht sollte ich Dir auch eine Sternenkarte als Leitfaden zum Klick hinterlassen, für etwas was Du nicht finden möchtest...
Vielleicht springt aber auch Dein Smartphone aus dem Standby an und gibt Dir Ideen... Musst aber warten und HOFFEN das das Ding von selbst anspringt... Ansonsten geht ja nichts und Du kannst es nicht selbst aktivieren... *Ahhhhhhhhhhh*

Mein Gott was haben die sich dabei gedacht...
Den Schaden repariert keiner mehr und die sind bestimmt noch steigerungsfähig.
Ich freu mich schon auf den nächsten Teil Episode 8 - Das Erwachen der Zuschauer.
Im ernst, nicht mal Mel Brooks hätte noch lächerlich rüberbringen können...
Kaum zu glauben aber selbst Spaceballs kommt plausibler rüber...


Hier noch Jemand der gut auf die Punkte eingeht:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPUdCg4teHI


----------



## TheRealBlade (31. Dezember 2015)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Also schon allein für die Frage... Aber nun gut... es muss wohl an mir liegen...
> -------------------------------



jap muss es wohl. Dieser Beitrag war schließlich nicht konstruktiver als der vorherige.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2015)

So, eben Karten für die 2D-Vorstellung am Sonntag-Nachmittag reserviert. Ich bin dann mal sehr gespannt was da von J.J. auf mich zukommt.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2015)

2D? Weichei.  3D ist ein Muß.


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2D? Weichei.  3D ist ein Muß.



Ansichtssache, ich schau auch lieber 2D wenn ich die Möglichkeit hab (bei der Mitternachtspremiere hatte ich sie nicht, aber beim 2ten mal kucken am Start-WE dann)

vielleicht schau ich ihn im Januar dann noch ein 3tes mal im ehemaligen Imax-Saal in Nürnberg


----------



## MichaelG (31. Dezember 2015)

*Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Mein Problem mit der Story - Kolumne mit ...*

Wenn ich die Möglichkeit zur 3D-Fassung habe und die Integration sinnvoll ist (nicht gerade bei Filmen wie Frost/Nixon oder irgendwelchen ruhigen Filmen ohne Actioneffekten) bin ich ein 3D-Fetischist. 

Bei Gravity oder auch Avatar ist 3D regelrecht eine Offenbarung.


----------



## REMO1 (31. Dezember 2015)

@*TheRealBlade  :*
Konstruktiv... Du redest von konstruktiv.... und findest den Film Plot gut... 
Bye bye...
Ich verschwende meine Zeit hier....


----------



## TheRealBlade (31. Dezember 2015)

REMO1 schrieb:


> @*TheRealBlade  :*
> Konstruktiv... Du redest von konstruktiv.... und findest den Film Plot gut...
> Bye bye...
> Ich verschwende meine Zeit hier....



Ich habe gar keine Aussage zu dem Film Plot gemacht. Nur nach deinen Argumenten gefragt.


Ich find 2D meist auch besser als 3D, da die implementierung selten gut genug ist für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2D? Weichei.  3D ist ein Muß.


Stark abgedunkelten, unscharfes Bild gegen Aufpreis?
Nein, danke. Hat schon seine Gründe warum ich dem 3D-Hype nie erliegen werde. [emoji12] 

VR wäre vielleicht wieder was anderes, denn da muss man, denke ich, ja keine Abstriche in der Bildqualität hinnehmen.


----------



## hawkytonk (31. Dezember 2015)

War nun auch im Kino und kann Ihnen, Herr Dammes, in allen Punkten nur beipflichten.


----------



## T-Pro (2. Januar 2016)

> Stark abgedunkelten, unscharfes Bild gegen Aufpreis?
> Nein, danke. Hat schon seine Gründe warum ich dem 3D-Hype nie erliegen werde



hab mir den Film auch gerade in 3D angesehen und muss dir teilweise recht geben.
in einigen Szenen war der 3D Effekt natürlich klasse und absolut beeindruckend (Sternzerstörer ragt gefühlte10m aus der Leinwand raus, Toll!)
aber besonders in schnellen Szenen hat man gemerkt, dass das Bild viel zu unscharf wurde. Was in 2D noch kaum auffält, da man es ja aus Filmen gewohnt ist und die Unschärfe ja auch gewollt ist, um dem Auge bei 24fps eine flüssigere Bewegung vorzugaukeln. Das Funktioniert in 3D allerdings nur noch bedingt, da die Dreidimensionalität uns vorspielen soll, dass wir das Geschehen tatsächlich betrachten und nicht nur die Aufzeichnung davon.
In der tatsächlichen Welt verschwimmen dinge aber nicht so stark wenn sie in Bewegung sind.
Daher würde ich es für angemessen halten mindestens 48fps zum standard für 3D zu machen. das hätte mir vorhin sehr geholfen bei schnellen Bewegungsabläufen nicht ein auge schließen zu müssen um das gezeigt ertragen zu können.


----------



## Jalpar (6. Januar 2016)

Aaalso, vor 6 Stunden habe ich ihn mir angesehen. Und SW7 gefällt mir. Für mich absolut perfektes Popkornkino. Ich gehe im Moment noch davon aus, daß die Lücken in den beiden folgenden Episoden gefüllt werden.

Was den Kritikpunkt des Widerkäuens angeht, dem muß ich leider zustimmen. Man hat dadurch leider viel Potential verschenkt.

Und was die Diskussion angeht, die teilweise bis heute anhält, nämlich daß das EU nicht mehr zum Canon gehört, dem empfehle ich einmal die Schicksale von Kylo Ren aus dem Film und Jacen Solo aus dem EU zu vergleichen.


----------



## Jedi949 (12. Februar 2016)

Warum sieht keiner, dass Episode 7 furchtbar war?

Achtung: Spoiler

Eigentlich wollte ich nichts dazu schreiben. Nachdem ich so viele positive Meinungen zu dem Film gelesen habe, befürchte ich, dass es sowieso keinen Sinn hat. Aber ich muss es trotzdem einmal sagen, denn es tun so wenige. Viel zu Wenige.

Ich sage es ganz offen: Ich war entsetzt von Episode 7. Und das bestimmt nicht wegen der Anleihen, die den Film hin und wieder wie ein Remake bekannter Star Wars Szenen wirken lassen. Es ist offensichtlich, dass es weitaus kreativere Ansätze im Star Wars Universum gab. Seien es diverse 80er und 90er Bücher und Comics oder auch Videospiele. Aber ansatzweise ein New Hope Remake geboten zu bekommen ist eigentlich noch okay für mich. Dritter Todesstern, zweite Yavin 4 Basis, dritter Angriff auf den Todesstern, zweites Alderaan, neues Imperium, neuer Imperator etc. stecken kreativ definitiv hinter Mara, Thrawn, Jedi Akademie und co. zurück, sind aber für mich noch akzeptabel, wenn die Story des Films wenigstens stimmen würde. Die stimmt aber nicht. Und zwar geht es in erster Linie um ganz bestimmte Aspekte, die keiner so richtig mit dem nötigen bisschen Schock und Entsetzen zu sehen scheint. Einer davon ist Han Solos Tod durch seinen eigenen Sohn. Ich weiß, ich weiß. In der Generation Games of Thrones ist das ja nicht unübliches und wird als ganz normal angesehen. Aber Star Wars ist nicht Games of Thrones. Star Wars war einmal ein Sci-Fi Märchen der 80er Jahre. Etwas, das sowohl von Kindern als auch Erwachsenen genossen werden konnte. Etwas, worauf man den Namen „Disney“ hätte jederzeit drauf schreiben können. Bei Episode 7 von Abrams steht es allerdings das erste Mal wirklich drauf, nur ist es diesmal nicht drin. Nicht ansatzweise wird dieser Film Disney oder George Lucas alter Saga gerecht.

Gehen wir zurück zu dem Film. Ich liste mal all die Sachen auf, die mir negativ auffallen:

Wir erfahren in dem Film, dass all das, was in der Original Trilogie geschehen ist, sinnlos war. Komplett sinnlos. Die Rebellion hat bei Endor gewonnen? Ja und wofür? Das noch schlimmere Typen kommen und alles wieder von vorne anfängt? Warum haben Han, Leia und Luke bitte versucht das Imperium zu stoppen? Was hatten sie davon? Han und Leia haben - weiß der Teufel warum - ein Satanskind zur Welt gebracht. Eine Erklärung dafür gibt es nicht (wie bei so vielen Sachen in diesem Film). Wir sollen also akzeptieren, dass Han und Leias Kind böse ist, weil... ja, genau... warum? Weil Han und Leia so schlechtes Erbgut haben? Weil Han und Leia sich nicht gut genug drum gekümmert haben? Weil Luke so ein miserabler Lehrmeister ist? Weil Snoke – wer auch immer das ist – so überzeugend ist? Warum zum Teufel ist das Kind böse?! Es liegt kein ersichtlicher Grund vor außer verdammt schlechter Abrams Fanfiktion. Aber nun gut. Dann haben sie ein böses Kind, weil einem ja anscheinend sonst kein besserer Bösewicht einfällt. Sie nennen es auch noch Ben. Was allein schon wieder völlig idiotisch ist. Wenn einer sein Kind Ben genannt hätte, dann wohl Luke (was er im alten Legenden Universum ja auch tut). Han hielt Ben Kenobi für einen alten Spinner. Leia kannte ihn nur als Obi-Wan aus Geschichten von Bail und hat ihn noch nicht mal persönlich getroffen. Aber Ben ist der erste Name, der ihnen für ihr Kind einfällt... Kein Kommentar. Dieses Kind also zerstört Han und Leia Beziehung. Etwas, worauf die Original Trilogie aufgebaut hat, worauf Han und Leias Charakterbogen aufgebaut haben. Harrison Ford hat immer beklagt, dass Han Solo keine Charakterentwicklung hätte. Der Film schafft es seine Charakterentwicklung in einem Schlag völlig zurückzustufen vom verantwortungsbewussten Rebellen General und zukünftigen Ehemann zum unverheirateten Schmuggler. Nur in einer deprimierenderen, abgewrackten, hoffnungsloseren Variante. Leia wird zur verbitterten Generälin, die ihr Kind verloren hat und auch mit allem Anderen abgeschlossen hat. Und Luke? Luke kriegt den aller unlogischsten und idiotischsten Part: Er ist gar nicht da. Er ist nämlich genauso deprimiert und frustriert wie Han und Leia, weil sein aus-irgend-einem-nicht-erklärbaren-Grund böser Neffe seine Akademie zerstört hat. Und dann geht Luke Skywalker ins Exil und gibt sich und die Galaxie auf – der Held der Rebellenallianz, derjenige, der einst sein Training abbrach, um seinen Freunden zur Hilfe zu eilen und niemals aufgegeben hat und fest an sich und seine große Aufgabe geglaubt hat. Dieser Held hat aufgegeben. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass es eine weitere traurige Entwicklung ist, ist es absolut unglaubwürdig und nur eine schlechte Entschuldigung, dass Abrams und Kasdan anscheinend keinen Plan hatten, wie sie Luke sinnvoll in den Film einbauen. So. Und wer jetzt nicht anfängt zu sehen, dass in dem Film etwas falsch läuft, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Alle drei ehemaligen Helden sind zu deprimierten Versagern geworden, die allesamt ein dreckiges, elendes Leben geführt haben, nachdem wir sie das letzte Mal fröhlich und glücklich ihren Sieg auf Endor feiern sahen. Ich für meinen Teil bin damit nicht einverstanden. Aus mehreren Gründen. Erstmal ist das eine furchtbare Botschaft: Was soll das denn bitte sagen? Früher einmal sagte die alte Trilogie aus, dass es immer Hoffnung gibt. Die Botschaft war, dass die Helden sich dem Bösen entgegenstellen müssen um am Ende sicherlich über das Böse triumphieren. Episode 7 dagegen zeigt, dass es ein großer Fehler war, überhaupt irgendetwas gegen das Imperium zu unternehmen. Alle drei alten Hauptcharaktere haben als Dank für ihren Mut ein schreckliches Leben erhalten. Die Schlussfolgerung, die man aus Episode 7 ziehen muss, ist, dass Luke besser Feuchtfarmer geworden wäre, Han Solo Schmuggler geblieben und Leia besser fröhlich als Senatorin gelebt hätte, statt sich der Rebellion anzuschließen. Wir haben schließlich 2016. Zahlt sich heutzutage anscheinend nicht mehr aus wie in den 80ern ein Held zu sein.

Das zweite Problem ist, dass Episode 7 das Happy-End von Episode 6 mit Füßen tritt. Wie soll man sich bitte noch Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter anschauen (allein der Titel impliziert ja etwas, was durch Episode 7 gar nicht stattgefunden hat) ohne dass man an all das Furchtbare denkt, was auf die Helden zu kommt? Wie kann man noch in Ordnung damit sein oder sich für Luke, Leia und Han freuen? Und Nein – man muss das Happy-End von Episode 6 nicht zerstören um eine neue Bedrohung oder neue Probleme in der Galaxie auftauchen zu lassen. Neue Konflikte können in der Galaxie immer wieder entstehen, aber dafür muss man nicht alte Geschichten entwürdigen. Timothy Zahn, Kevin J. Anderson und viele andere Autoren der 80er und 90er Jahre haben gezeigt wie es geht, ohne die alte Trilogie zu versauen. Man muss Han, Leia und Luke kein furchtbares Leben geben. All das war absolut nicht notwendig. Und trotzdem hat Abrams es getan. Wenn man nur Mist mit den alten Charakteren baut, sollte man sie gar nicht erst zurückholen. Man kann den Stab auch an die neue Generation überreichen ohne die alte Generation wie Dreck zu behandeln. 

Aber das Furchtbarste kam ja erst noch: Han Solo stirbt. Aber nicht durch irgendeinen heroischen Tod oder ähnliches, was man, wenn man Harrison Fords Einstellung zu Solo kennt, ja bereits befürchten konnte. Aber nein, so eine Art Tod wäre ja zu harmlos für das Jahr 2015 – Han stirbt durch seinen Sohn. Diese Tatsache ist so schlimm – selbst wenn es nicht Han Solo wäre, könnte ich es kaum fassen. Da steht ein armer, hilfloser, alter, völlig verzweifelter Vater, der seinem Sohn helfen will, bettelt und fleht diesen an zu Sinnen zu kommen und wird von seinem Sohn gnadenlos und auf hinterhältigste Weise hintergangen und umgebracht. Einem Sohn, der in keinster Weise mehr als interessanter oder cooler Bösewicht angesehen werden kann, sondern einfach nur eine arme, richtig schlimm geisteskranke Figur ist. Dieser psychisch kranke Sohn tötet eine Star Wars Ikone, einen Kindheitshelden. Er hätte genauso gut Mickey Maus umbringen können... Eine furchtbarere Szene als diese Stelle ist kaum vorzustellen. Niemand, NIEMAND kann mir sagen, dass das noch etwas mit dem alten Star Wars zu tun hat. Früher einmal ging es in Star Wars um Hoffnung, um Abenteuer, um Heldentaten und gute, POSITIVE Spiritualität. Star Wars hatte eine märchenhafte Magie, etwas ganz ganz Gutes, was dieses – man kann es nicht genug erwähnen – kinderfreundliche Epos umgab. Es war spaßig, mitreißend und emotional. Aber niemals auf eine fiese Art und Weise, sondern immer mit einem hoffnungsvollen, positiven Unterton. Ein psychisch kranker Sohn, der seinen eigenen, flehenden, besorgten Vater kaltblütig umbringt – der zudem noch unser aller Kindheitsheld Han Solo ist – ist etwas, was nicht in dieses einstige Abenteuer Märchen gehört. Es ist nicht nur schockierend und entsetzend, es ist so „dark“ und „gritty“, dass es schlichtweg widerlich ist. Wo ist der Aufschrei? Wo ist die Kritik? Sind etwa alle Star Wars Fans von damals so sehr durch Games of Thrones und Ähnliches verdorben, dass es keinen mehr auf die Barrikaden bringt? Das sind immerhin Han, Leia und Luke. Die meisten Kinder der 80ger und 90ger wuchsen mit diesen Figuren auf, hatten Spielzeug von ihnen, waren begeistert von ihren Abenteuern und liebten deren Geschichte. Man kann fast sagen, dass Han, Leia und Luke für all die Star Wars Fans doch so etwas sein müssten wie alte Freunde. Und will wirklich jemand sehen wie diese alten Freunde das schlimmste Schicksal überhaupt erleiden? Wie sie leiden und zugrunde gehen und damit die alte Trilogie ihre Magie verliert? Ich kann nicht im Geringsten verstehen wie Abrams – der diese Filme auch als Kind gesehen hat – so etwas mit den alten Figuren tun konnte. Noch weniger verstehe ich, wie es keinen interessiert. Geschweige denn wie dieser Film an Kinder vermarktet werden kann. Es sollte auch mal angemerkt werden, wie sehr die Kinder dadurch abstumpfen werden. Kylo Ren Kostüme werden verkauft und jedes Kind spielt dann den irren Psychopathen, der seinen Vater Han Solo umbringt und denkt, dass es ein toller Bösewicht wäre. Malbücher und Erstlesebücher werden zu dem Film verkauft. Hallo, geht es noch?! Ich bin jetzt über zwanzig und erinnere mich noch daran, wie ich mit fünf Jahren die alte Trilogie sah. Ich fand sogar Das Imperium schlägt zurück anfangs als zu dunkel. Bei Abrams seinem Film wäre ich wahrscheinlich traumatisiert gewesen. Die Kinder von heute sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren... 

Aber nun gut. Das ist er also: Der große Episode 7 Film von Abrams. Der übrigens schon im April überall im Internet stand. Trotz der großen Geheimhaltung. Ich – und auch viele andere, besonders in den englischen Foren – hatten bis zum Ende gehofft, dass diese Spoiler nicht stimmen. Luke ist nicht im Film? Nie im Leben, hat man gesagt. Abrams würde die Chance nicht vergeigen, Han, Leia und Luke wiederzuvereinigen. Und doch hat er es getan. Man muss es sich mal vorstellen. Er holt die alten Schauspieler zurück, gibt ihnen aber keine einzige gemeinsame Szene. Sonst haben wir NUR Nostalgie. X-Wings, Sturmtruppen und sogar ein Todesstern (mehr oder weniger). Schon wieder ein Todesstern! Alles da. Aber für die gemeinsame Szene war keine Zeit. Das ist dann wohl zu viele Nostalgie, oder Herr Abrams? Statt der Wiedervereinigung ist Luke gar nicht da. Auch das haben viele bis zum Ende nicht geglaubt. Es gäbe dutzende von Möglichkeiten Luke Skywalker sinnvoll in den Film einzubauen und Abrams und Kasdan degradieren ihn zum Versager, der im Film kein Wort sagt, eine Minute gezeigt wird und irgendwo rumsitzt, statt seinen Freunden zu helfen. Und die Erklärung muss man sich auch wieder einmal selbst basteln. Wo wir schon mal bei Erklärungen sind: Monatelang hat man bei den Spoilern herumgerätselt, wer Rey sein könnte. Lukes Tochter? Han und Leias Tochter? Der Film sollte angeblich Klarheit schaffen. Fehlanzeige. Abrams sieht es anscheinend nicht als notwendig an, irgendetwas in seiner schlechten Fanfiktion zu erklären. Wenn sie tatsächlich Lukes Tochter sein sollte, kann ich nur wieder schreien: WAS?! Wie zum Teufel hat Luke Skywalker sein Kind verloren? Der wahrscheinlich mächtigste Jedi aller Zeiten spürt nicht, dass sein Kind am Leben ist, oder hat anscheinend kein Interesse sich um dieses zu kümmern, weil er ja sooo frustriert ist? Bitte?! Dasselbe gilt übrigens für seinen Neffen. Der Luke Skywalker der alten Filme hätte alles getan, um seinen Neffen wieder zur hellen Seite zu bringen. Egal was dieser getan hat. Er hätte es allein schon für seine Schwester und seinen besten Freund Han Solo getan. Stattdessen lässt er sie alle im Stich und verkriecht sich in einer Höhle. Sieht denn keiner, dass in diesem Film ein Schwachsinn nach dem Nächsten folgt? Aber nun gut. Ob Rey nun Lukes Tochter ist, wird ja nicht gesagt. Ich befürchte aber, dass das der nächste Gipfel des Unlogischen ist, den Abrams den Zuschauern verkaufen möchte. Zurück zu den Spoilern: Dann war da noch der Han Solo Spoiler. Natürlich haben einige fest dran geglaubt, dass der Han Solo Spoiler eine Täuschung wäre. Natürlich – wie bei all den anderen Sachen – war es keine Täuschung. Ich zog seit April in Betracht, dass es stimmen könnte. Zwar las ich von einigen Fans, die ähnlich darüber dachten wie ich, dass es doch niemals wahr sein könnte. Viel zu dunkel, sagten sie. Abrams würde die Spoiler extra ins Internet setzen. Making Starwars ist von ihm dazu beauftragt. Abrams täuscht uns alle, damit wir im Kino überrascht sind. Luke kommt bestimmt und rettet Han. Erneut Fehlanzeige! Der ganze Film war draußen. Und es ist nahezu lächerlich, dass Abrams und Disney monatelang so eine große Geheimhaltung gemacht haben um etwas, was seit April 2015 im Internet steht.

So schlimm, wie die Han Solo Szene dann schließlich im Film war, hab ich es mir trotz Vorwissen ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal vorstellen können. Und alle finden diesen Film gut. Kritisiert wird nur, dass er zu „retro“ wäre. Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass er zu „lustig“ wäre. Ist klar: gleich zu Beginn des Films wird ein ganzes Dorf grundlos abgeschlachtet, nur weil die böse First Order ja sooo böse ist und der Zuschauer auch bloß merken soll wie böse böse diese (angeblich so komplexen und vielschichtigen) Bösewichte sind. Dann haben wir Leia als gebrochene Frau, die für all ihre Bemühungen das Imperium zu stoppen damit belohnt wurde, dass die Galaxie schlimmer dran ist als zuvor. Ihr Bruder ist abgehauen, ihr Kind böse, aus Kummer und Schmerz hat sie sich von ihrem Mann getrennt und dieser wird auch noch von ihrem Sohn umgebracht. Spätestens als sie kurz danach in der Kontrollzentrale zusammenbricht, kann man doch nur noch den Kopf schütteln und sich fragen, was Abrams der tapferen, niedlichen Prinzessin von damals angetan hat. Als nächsten haben wir den verzweifelten Han, der seinen Sohn retten will und schließlich von seinem Sohn getötet wird, weil der ja auch so böse böse ist. Und dann ist da noch Luke, der mehr oder weniger nicht vorhanden ist und vom Helden der Galaxie zum kompletten Versager wurde – lustiger Film, wirklich. Man hat das Gefühl, Abrams und Kasdan haben sich überlegt „Wieviel Tragik kann man in 2 Stunden unterbringen?“ Oder besser noch: „Um den Film so traurig, schlimm und verzweifelt wie möglich zu machen, müssen wir versuchen alle Charaktere so unlogisch wie möglich agieren zu lassen, denn ansonsten wäre das gar nicht möglich. Wie viel Unlogik kann der Zuschauer verkraften?“. Man kann BB8, Rey und Finn noch so witzige Dialoge und Szenen geben - Das gleicht aber nicht den furchtbar schrecklich traurigen Subplot aus, der im Hintergrund das tragische Schicksal unserer alten Helden behandelt. „Lustig“ ist der Film definitiv nicht. Einer von den Kritikern wollte sogar John Williams Musik kritisieren, die wie immer großartig ist und an dem Film vergeudet wird. 

Keiner, kein einziger scheint zu sehen, was wirklich falsch in diesem Film läuft. Wir haben großartige Musik, geniale Spezialeffekte und tolle Bilder. Die Schauspieler, alt und neu, sind auch alle großartig (besonders Daisy Ridley ist wundervoll). Nur leider werden Musik, Spezialeffekte und Schauspieler an ein Skript verschwendet, das einer schlechten, billigen, unlogischen Fanfiktion gleicht, die von jemandem geschrieben wurde, der eine ganz besonders fiese Fantasie hat und mit dieser Star Wars zerstört und George Lucas alte Saga mit Füßen tritt. Eine unwürdigere Fortsetzung für ein zeitloses Märchen hätte es nicht geben können. Ich (und ich bin da sicher nicht alleine) wollte noch einmal ein spaßiges Abenteuer mit Luke, Leia und Han sehen. Leia und Han, die zusammen sind und nach ihrem langen Kampf gegen das Imperium ein glückliches Leben hatten. Ich wollte den Luke von damals sehen. Ein Luke, der etwas erreicht hat. Der eine Jedi Akademie eröffnet hat, der Yodas und Obi-Wans Erbe fortgeführt hat, der tatsächlich im Film anwesend ist und in einer grandiosen Kampfszene zeigt, was er für ein cooler Jedi Meister geworden ist. Und vor allen Dingen wollte ich sehen, wie die Drei ein letztes Mal zusammen sind und es ein einziger Spaß ist sie wieder so zu sehen. Wie früher. Wie sie waren. Helden. Keine abgewrackten Existenzen, für die man nur noch Herzschmerz fühlt. Wir hatten schon eine tragische Trilogie, die es am Ende (Episode 3) völlig übertrieben hat und auch nicht wusste, wann Schluss ist. Nur hat diese Trilogie wenigstens die alte Trilogie nicht kaputtgemacht. Nach Padme, Anakin und Obi-Wan verenden also auch Luke, Leia und Han in Schmerz und Kummer? Star Wars entwickelt sich vom Märchen zur Tragik-Dramaserie. Bedauerlich wie etwas was einmal so positiv war, so negativ werden musste. Luke, Leia und Han hätten am Ende des Films den Stab an die neue Generation weitergeben können und ihnen die neue Bedrohung überlassen können. Dafür müssen sie nicht sterben, sondern man kann sich Hunderte von Gründen ausdenken, wie man die Drei aus zukünftigen Filmen rausschreibt (oder von mir aus können sie ja auch darin in kleineren Rollen auftreten, solange kein Mist mit ihnen gemacht wird). Fertig. Wo war das Problem so etwas umzusetzen? Ich wollte bestimmt kein trauriges Wiedersehen, das ein paar der wichtigsten Filme meiner Kindheit massakriert.

Aber den Leuten gefällt es. Keiner findet es schlimm oder entsetzlich, was aus dieser Geschichte gemacht wurde. Manche scheinen es sogar als besten Star Wars Film anzusehen...

So geht Star Wars zu Grunde. Mit tosendem Applaus.


----------



## McDrake (15. Februar 2016)

Uff..

Viele Sachen, die da geschrieben wurden.
Teilweise sicher zurecht.
Dass einige Sachen unlogisch erscheinen hat evtl auch damit zu tun, dass gewisse Sachen raus geschnitten wurden.
Hatte vor ein paar Tagen folgendes Video angeschaut:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DglBQf3U5Xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



45 Minuten oO

Und da sieht man, wie viel Liebe zum Detail im Film ist (was ich irgendwie auch gespürt habe).
Ich werde mich hüten, die ganze Story vor dem Abschluss der Trilogie zu bewerten und hoffe, dass da noch einige Überraschungen auf uns zukommen.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Februar 2016)

weil der Thread gerade oben ist, heute begannen die Dreharbeiten zu Episode VIII





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GQQMLE4FuIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



in 668 Tagen geht die Reise von Rey, Finn, Poe, BB-8 und der alten Garde (abzüglich Han Solo) weiter


----------



## Vordack (15. Februar 2016)

Mathias, ich teile Deine Meinung zu 120%  Wenn ich 4-6 nicht gesehen hätte wäre es ein Mega-Klasse-Film, so war er... für sich toll und ich war von Atmo, Set, Chars begeistert (und das wiedersehen mit Han  ), nur die Story hat sich angefühlt wie ein Best of 4-6. Da ich Filme hauptsächlich wegen der Story gucke kam ich mir eigentlich verarscht vor. In fast jeder Szene dachte ich "woher kennst Du das nun wieder?".

Ich hoffe in den nächsten Teilen beweisen die Regisseure etwas mehr Mut.


----------



## Frullo (17. Februar 2016)

Jedi949 schrieb:


> Warum sieht keiner, dass Episode 7 furchtbar war?
> 
> ...
> 
> So geht Star Wars zu Grunde. Mit tosendem Applaus.



Schön geschrieben - und einiges von dem ausgedrückt, was an mir selbst seit ich den Film gesehen habe genagt hat.



Spoiler



Han Solos Tod.

Mittlerweile nähere ich mich dem 50sten – Han wurde daher in meiner Kindheit/Jugend zu meinem Helden. Was habe ich mich genervt, nachdem ich zum ersten Mal „das Imperium schlägt zurück“ im Kino gesehen hatte! Von daher war mir Episode V lange ein Dorn im Auge – erst als „Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter“ ins Kino kam, versöhnte ich mich wieder mit Episode V. Aber obschon ich nun erwachsen bin, war die Enttäuschung über Episode VII wesentlich grösser.

Nicht weil Han Solo starb – jeder muss mal sterben. Sondern wie sein Abgang ausfiel. Ich hätte meinen Frieden damit machen können, wenn er und Chewie mit dem Falken irgendwo reingedonnert wären, um Freunde & Familie zu retten. Aber das… das ist kein heroischer Tod. Das ist kein Obi Wan der lächelnd sein Lichtschwert ausschaltet um eins mit der Macht zu werden. Das ist kein Qui Gon Jinn der gegen einen Sith den Kürzeren zieht. Das ist kein Anakin der sich eines Besseren besinnt und den blitzenden Zorn des Imperators auf sich nimmt um seinen Sohn zu retten. 

Das ist ein Versager (als Gatte und Vater) der sich als Opfer anbietet, damit sein Sohn den Übergangsritus vollziehen kann, um im exklusiven Böse-Jungs-Klub aufgenommen zu werden. Da ich selbst Vater bin, kann ich zwar Hans Beweggründe durchaus nachvollziehen und kann das Edle darin sehen – ich würde ebenfalls für meine Kinder sterben. Aber in diesem Fall ist Hans Tod nicht nur sinnlos – es ist durchwegs kontraproduktiv. Sein Tod rettet seinen Sohn nicht sondern stösst ihn noch weiter in die Dunkelheit. 

Abrams und Kasdan haben für mich damit Lucas‘ Erbe mit Füssen getreten. Und da kann Kasdan noch lange an einer Han Solo Anthologie mitwirken (kommt 2018 raus). Er und JJ haben mir Han Solo so richtig vermiest. Besten Dank auch...


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. Februar 2016)

Rückblickend und mit all den unterschiedlichen Meinungen auf vielen Plattformen kann ich durch aus beide Seiten verstehen. Persönlich war ich aber völlig gefesselt im Kino und mich hatte Star Wars wieder richtig infiziert. Trotz einer Enttäuschung, wo ich viele Anleihen noch als eine Art Homage ansah, empfand ich die Szene mit den Starkiller zu viel des Guten.  

Vielleicht darf man auch nicht vergessen das Episode 7 eine Aufbaustory ist und das viele Fragen, die auch als negative Kritken gefallen sind und durch aus berechtigt sind, in der nächste Episode bewantwortet werden.?


----------



## Yoda88 (19. Mai 2016)

ch hab Ihn gesehen !

Ich hab alles mögliche arrangiert. Ich hab Popcorn gemacht ich hab alle Rollläden runter gemacht damit es dunkel ist. 30 Jahre ist es her das ich im Kino zum ersten mal Star Wars sehen durfte und völlig aus darin versunken bin. Als der Todesstern platzte hab ich geschrieben vor Freude. und Heute ?

Heute haben ich mit meinem 7 Jährigen eine BlueRay rein auf die wir uns beide unglaublich gefreut haben weil so viel darüber geredet und berichtet wurde. Star Wars Teil 7 Aber vor allem weil ich Ihm so davon so vorgeschwärmt habe. 

Wow das nennt man Übergabe. Ich hab mit meinem Sohn noch nie so viel geschrien noch nie so viel Emotionen gezeigt wie bei diesem Film. 
Die ganzen Rückblicke die ganzen Parallelen zu meinen Emotionen die ich nochmal mit meinem Sohn teilen darf ist schönste an diesem Film.

Die nächsten Teile können kommen, nicht bevor wir alle anderen Teile angeschaut haben sagte mein Sohn.

Ist das nicht Cool.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2016)

Ich will jetzt nicht die Spassbremse sein ... aber einen 7 Jährigen Star Wars sehen lassen?

Nichts für ungut, du bist der Vater und es ist zum Teil sicherlich deine Entscheidung, aber IMO ist SW7 ab 12 Jahre freigegeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht die Spassbremse sein ... aber einen 7 Jährigen Star Wars sehen lassen?
> 
> Nichts für ungut, du bist der Vater und es ist zum Teil sicherlich deine Entscheidung, aber IMO ist SW7 ab 12 Jahre freigegeben.


Allerdings durften auch Kinder ab 6 Jahre in Begleitung der Eltern mit in die Kinovorstellung, zumindest in unserem Umkreis gab es kein Kino das dies nicht gestattet hatte. Und in dem Kino wo wir saßen war der Kinderanteil gar nicht so gering.

Unser Sohn ist auch erst 8, dennoch haben wir uns vor der SW7-Premiere alle SW-Filme gemeinsam mit ihm angesehen, und bis auf Episode 3 durfte er diese uneingeschränkt ansehen. Nur bei ganz harten Szenen des dritten Prequels haben wir ihn weggucken lassen, im besonderen wo Skywalker all seine Extremitäten verliert und Feuer fängt.

SW7 geht trotz 12er-Freigabe aber wieder, so richtig drastische Härten hat der gar nicht, dafür haut er soundmäßig derart rein dass junge Seher evtl. den einen oder anderen kurzen Schreck bekommen könnte.

Ob SW generell nix für Kids unter 12 ist, darüber kann man streiten wie man will. Ich war auch kaum älter als 8 oder 9 als ich alle alten SW-Filme sehen durfte, von daher sah ich kein echtes Hindernis dafür es Söhnchen vorzuenthalten. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich auch schon, mit meinem Sohn in ein "paar" Jahren die alten SW Teile zu sehen, die neuen bekommt er nicht zu Gesicht!  

Allerdings bin ich mir wirklich unschlüssig, was das richtige Alter ist. Zugegeben, ich hab bereits mit ~11 Jahren Doom gespielt, aber irgendwie bin ich mir bei diesem Thema echt unsicher, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist. Wobei bestimmt auch der Reifegrad des Kindes eine Rolle spielt, aber 7 <> 12 sind hat mal fünf Jahre, wo ein Kind mMn einen riesen Entwicklungssprung durchmachen kann.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich auch schon, mit meinem Sohn in ein "paar" Jahren die alten SW Teile zu sehen, die neuen bekommt er nicht zu Gesicht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Mai 2016)

Ich denke man muss da immer von Film zu Film abwägen. Nur ein Beispiel:
Eher lasse ich meinem Sohn ein actionreiches "Sci-Fi-Märchen" ansehen als andere 12er-Kandidaten wie die Craig-Bonds oder ein "Jurassic Park".

Aber in der Tat hängt das immer vom Kind ab. Da unser Kurzer ohnehin SW-vorbelastet ist (durch "Clone Wars" und "Rebels") fiel es mir persönlich leichter ihm die Real-Filme zu erlauben, eben weil er mit den Grundzügen des Franchise vertraut ist. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Alisis1990 (20. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt freue ich mich auch schon, mit meinem Sohn in ein "paar" Jahren die alten SW Teile zu sehen, die neuen bekommt er nicht zu Gesicht!
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mir wirklich unschlüssig, was das richtige Alter ist. Zugegeben, ich hab bereits mit ~11 Jahren Doom gespielt, aber irgendwie bin ich mir bei diesem Thema echt unsicher, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt gekommen ist. Wobei bestimmt auch der Reifegrad des Kindes eine Rolle spielt, aber 7 <> 12 sind hat mal fünf Jahre, wo ein Kind mMn einen riesen Entwicklungssprung durchmachen kann.


Ich denke den "richtigen" Zeitpunkt gibt es da schlicht garnicht. Es kommt immer darauf an wie "weit" das Kind ist. 

Kann es unterscheiden ob das was es sieht echt oder unecht ist? Wenn er einen Film gesehen hat redet er danach über den Inhalt oder über die Gewalt/Action? 

Ich glaube Albträume löst das ganze nicht aus, wenn ich daran denke wieviel schiss ich als kleiner pupser vor der Riesenmaus aus Feivel der Mauswanderer hatte. Oder würdest du deinem Sohn das Original Biene Maja Buch vorlesen? Dagegen ist SW7 oder such die alten teile einfach garnix. 

Reinwerfen und gucken wie er reagiert.
Ich freue mich auf diesen Moment auch schon wie die luzi auch wenn mein Kind NOCH nicht geboren ist


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2016)

naja, die Altersfreigabe von ersten Film ist auch 6 und man müsste schon mal jetzt die Liste der FSK haben, warum die jetzt die Altersfreigabe haben
Ich weiß nicht mehr wann ich den zum ersten mal gesehen habe, könnte 94 rum gewesen, da war ich 8 und ganz erhlich, die Angaben bei Filmen sind eh so ne Sache wenn ich mir den All-Time Kindheitstrauma Film Watership Down ansehe, der hat ne Freigabe von 6 und den würde ich keinem unter 12 zeigen, also da gibts einige Zeichentrickfilme wo die Prüfer nur die Zusammenfassung gelesen haben

Allerdings, bevor der durch den Popkulturellen Common Knowledgecreep verdorben wird:
Die Richtige Reinfolge ist immer noch 4, 5, 6, 1, 2, 3, alles andere ist Schwachsinn, weil die Prequels geschrieben wurden für Leute die die Trilogie schon kennen, ähnlich wie die Klammer beim Hobbit ja auch nur Sinn ergibt wenn man HdR kennt und so nicht gespoilert wird wer Yoda ist


----------



## Exar-K (20. Mai 2016)

Watership Down ist immerhin noch etwas abstrakter durch Tiere als Hauptfiguren.

Wie sieht es aus mit den letzten Glühwürmchen? Der ist auch FSK 6.
Das wäre doch was für eure Kleinsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2016)

gibt so einige Filme aus dem Zeitraum
Auch Mrs Brisby, wo ich die Handlung nie verstanden habe oder Die Farm der Tiere


----------

